# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چرا هیچکی نیست ب من کمک کنه ...

## B.R

سلام امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب
 باشه بعضیاتون منو میشناسین 
کلا هرچی تاپیک میزنما انگاری هیچی ب هیچی و نحسم هیچکی هیچ کمکمی نمیکنه 
من امسال پنج ساله ک پشت کنکورم پشت کنکور ب معنای درس خوندن ن ها درسی نخوندم اگرم خوندم شاید تو این پنج سال سرجمع ی ماه نشده 
من کلا درسم خوب بود تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم ولی از پیش دانشگاهی دیگ ول کردم 
شهرمون کوچیکه و از اونجاییم ک شاگرد ممتاز بودم همه انتظار پزشکی داشتن ازم 
از پیش دانشگاهی ب بعد درسی نخوندم و کنکورام همه با رتبه های نجومی بوده 
ی سالم ریاضی دادم ک بازم هیچی قبول نشدم 
ملتمسانه ازتون خواهش میکنم ک ی بار بهم کمک کنید 
من تو این چند سال هیچ کار مثبتی انجام ندادم و بیشترشو ب خواب گذروندم 
دچار افسردگی شدیدی شدم ک حوصله هیچکیو ندارم و بیخودی همش زیر گریه میرنم دکترم رفتم ی سالم تحت درمان بودم ولی بدتر شدم





خانوادم ک دیگ کلا خسته شدن ازم مشخصه دیگ 
همشم فشار میارن بهم ک ازدواج کن ولی من اینو نمیخوام 
امسالم هی یکی بهم چیزی میگ یکی میگ کنکور ریاضی بده برو ی رشته ای 
یکی میگ انسانی بده برو تربیت معلم 
یکی میگه خودتو خسته نکن تو هیچی نمیشی 
کلا نظر خودم راجب رشته ها اینه ک انسانی و ریاضی اگه تربیت معلم قبول نشم باقی رشته هاشو دوس ندارم اصلا و هیچ علاقه ای ندارم 
خیلی خیلیییی سردرگمم واقعا ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسیو ندارم مثل دوستای ندیده ام بهم کمک کنین واقعا دیگ دارم ب قهقرا میرم  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## B.R

بنظرتون با این شرایط کار درست چیه برا من ؟؟
نگین بیخیال کنکور شو ک تنها راهمه

----------


## Farzanh

سلام گلم من در حد اندازه ای نیستم که راهنمایت کنم
ولی خوب یه توصیه ها میکنم بهت امیدوارم بدردت بخورن 
شما ۵ سال پشت کنکوری بودید و میگید تو این ۵ سال هیچی نخونید 
به نظرم شما نه انگیزه نه هدفی دارید 
قصدتون از کنکور دادنت چی بودکه هیچی نخونید 
آیا از مشاور کمک گرفتید 
درسته خیلیا میگن مشاوره گرفتن زیاد به درد نمیخوره ولی مشاوره واسه کسایی که توانایی دارن ولی انگیزه کافی ندارن میتونه خیلی موثر باشن 
به نظرم شما باید اول تکلیفتونو با خودتون مشخص کنید ببیند هدفتون از ۵ سال کنکور تجربی دادن چیه کم زمانی نیس ۵ سال

----------


## Farzanh

شما یا به قول خانوادتون باید ازدواج کنید 
یا برید دنبال یه هنری ومهارت که بدردتون بخوره 
یا نه اگه قصد دوباره کنکور دادن دارید این دفعه درست واصولی شروع کنید به خوندن وحتمن یه مشاوره خوب بگیرید برای خودتون تا پیگیرتون باشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

@WickedSick
 @matrooke
 @Saeed79
 @Wonderland
 @FatemehS

----------


## nrg_MOH

سلام وقت بخیر.من خودم هنوز کنکور ندادم اما از وقتی مدارس مجازی شدن تو یه افت شدیدی افتادم و ساعت مطالعه صفر و همه اینجور قضایا.تا رسیدم به خرداد ماه امسال گفتم به خودم باید فراموش کنی تماممم کم کاریاتو چون من دانش اموز زرنگی بودم سال دهم ولی مجازی شدن باعث شد خیلی اسیب ببینموقتی شروع کردم به خوندن خیلی اذیت بودم همش حینش خواب میرفتم اگه چیزیو نمیفهمیدم عصبی میشدم حتی کتابامو جر میدادم چون عملا چیزی بلد نبودم از پایه یازدهمهمین ک یکم روال شدم اروم شدم اعتماد بنفس گرفتم تو ترازام که پیشرفت کردم انگیزه گرفتم و تونستم که ادامه بعد بعد یک سالو نیم دوری از درس و فضاش.من تنها پیشنهادم اینه برات بشینی با خودت خلوت کنی باید با خودت حرف بزنی جوری رفتار نکن که انگار ایندت چیز مهمی نیست و میتونی تا اخر عمر پشت کنکور بمونی.کنکور واقعا نمیدونم چرا اینقد بزرگ شده برای خیلیامون درکش نمیکنم.کلا 300و خورده ای روز تا 401 باقی مونده.
پنج سال نخوندی چیکار کردی؟پنج سال هیچ کاری نکردی عذاب وجدان خفت نکرده؟شرمنده نیستی؟تو داری خودت تیشه به ریشه ی خودت میزنی.به خودت بیا فک نکن الان کنکورو قبول نشی قراره تا ابد ساپورت شی ا طرف خانوادت.به خودت و شخصیتت ارزش بده بریز دور گذشته اشغالو بفهم داری چیکار میکنی.منتظری چی بشنوی اینجا؟یسری حرف امیدوار کننده مسخره؟نه این راهش نیست بزن تو گوش خودت بشین سر درست تموم کن چرخه ی شکستتو بزار یبارم که شده ببینی بهت افتخار کردن چه لذتی داره .روح خدا درونته ....چرا اینقد بی ارزشش میکنی اونم فقط بخاطر یه ازمون تستی.بکش بیرون خودتو از جووو مسموم و فاااسد مجازی بسه دیگه تا کی میخای این بازی رو ادامه بدی.منتظر هیچ جواب مثبت و امیدوار کننده ای نباش.خودتو بیرون بکش از دنیای تاریک افسردگیت....تمومش کن دختر با خودت چن چندی مگ کلا قراره چن سال زنده باشی که خانوادت از همین حالا خسته باشن ازت....


ببخشید یکم تند حرف میزنم من  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


سلام امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب
باشه بعضیاتون منو میشناسین
کلا هرچی تاپیک میزنما انگاری هیچی ب هیچی و نحسم هیچکی هیچ کمکمی نمیکنه
من امسال پنج ساله ک پشت کنکورم پشت کنکور ب معنای درس خوندن ن ها درسی نخوندم اگرم خوندم شاید تو این پنج سال سرجمع ی ماه نشده
من کلا درسم خوب بود تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم ولی از پیش دانشگاهی دیگ ول کردم
شهرمون کوچیکه و از اونجاییم ک شاگرد ممتاز بودم همه انتظار پزشکی داشتن ازم
از پیش دانشگاهی ب بعد درسی نخوندم و کنکورام همه با رتبه های نجومی بوده
ی سالم ریاضی دادم ک بازم هیچی قبول نشدم
ملتمسانه ازتون خواهش میکنم ک ی بار بهم کمک کنید
من تو این چند سال هیچ کار مثبتی انجام ندادم و بیشترشو ب خواب گذروندم
دچار افسردگی شدیدی شدم ک حوصله هیچکیو ندارم و بیخودی همش زیر گریه میرنم دکترم رفتم ی سالم تحت درمان بودم ولی بدتر شدم





خانوادم ک دیگ کلا خسته شدن ازم مشخصه دیگ
همشم فشار میارن بهم ک ازدواج کن ولی من اینو نمیخوام
امسالم هی یکی بهم چیزی میگ یکی میگ کنکور ریاضی بده برو ی رشته ای
یکی میگ انسانی بده برو تربیت معلم
یکی میگه خودتو خسته نکن تو هیچی نمیشی
کلا نظر خودم راجب رشته ها اینه ک انسانی و ریاضی اگه تربیت معلم قبول نشم باقی رشته هاشو دوس ندارم اصلا و هیچ علاقه ای ندارم
خیلی خیلیییی سردرگمم واقعا ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسیو ندارم مثل دوستای ندیده ام بهم کمک کنین واقعا دیگ دارم ب قهقرا میرم 


بشدت دیدن این تاپیکو بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم
https://forum.konkur.in/thread76530.html
حتما اون ویدیویی که گذاشتم رو ببینید و اون وبینار رایگان هدفگذاری که استاد پیشنهاد میکنه ببین بعد یکم تکلیفت با خودت مشخص میشه*

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
مهم ترین تصمیمی که میتونی بگیری اینه که با خودت حساب کنی چند چندی و مسیرتو مشخص کنی
اینکه بشینی و کاری نکنی بدترین مسیر ممکنه. یا باید از درس خوندن کلا جدا بشی و دنبال کار آزاد و راه های دیگه بری
یا اینکه تصمیمتو بگیری برای درس.

هرچند سخته، ولی مطمئن باش مهم ترین قسمت اینه. همه مزایا و معایب هر کدوم از این راه هارو بنویس روی کاغذ و روشون فکر کن. بعد میتونی تصمیمتو بگیری.
اگر که تصمیمت کار آزاد و ادامه راه توی اون مسیر شد که انشالله موفق باشی.
اگر هم مسیری که انتخاب کردی مسیر درسه، حالا دیگه با خودت روراستی و میدونی که باید این مسیر رو از نقطه a به b بری. 
وقتی این رو بدونی خیلی چیزا واست عوض میشن، و خودتو ملزم به برنامه نوشتن و درس خوندن و پایبند بودن به درس میکنی.
پ.ن: برای حرف مردم هم کاری نکن اگه مسیرت هرچیزی هست برو هیچ ربطی به هیچکسی جز خودت نداره. فقط اینی که الان هیچ کاری نمیکنی و نه از مسیر درس میری و نه از زمانت استفاده میکنی برای کارای دیگه، اینه که ازار دهندس.
پ.ن2: کمکی هم بود در خدمتم.
خسته نباشی.

----------


## mgts98

> سلام امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب
>  باشه بعضیاتون منو میشناسین 
> کلا هرچی تاپیک میزنما انگاری هیچی ب هیچی و نحسم هیچکی هیچ کمکمی نمیکنه 
> من امسال پنج ساله ک پشت کنکورم پشت کنکور ب معنای درس خوندن ن ها درسی نخوندم اگرم خوندم شاید تو این پنج سال سرجمع ی ماه نشده 
> من کلا درسم خوب بود تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم ولی از پیش دانشگاهی دیگ ول کردم 
> شهرمون کوچیکه و از اونجاییم ک شاگرد ممتاز بودم همه انتظار پزشکی داشتن ازم 
> از پیش دانشگاهی ب بعد درسی نخوندم و کنکورام همه با رتبه های نجومی بوده 
> ی سالم ریاضی دادم ک بازم هیچی قبول نشدم 
> ملتمسانه ازتون خواهش میکنم ک ی بار بهم کمک کنید 
> ...



سلام با این تفاصیل که گفتید فکر کنم سنتون بالا رفته و تربیت معلم نمی تونید شرکت کنید چون شرط سنی داره حالا سن دقیقش رو نمی دونم می تونید از اینترنت پیدا کنید

بنظرم یکی از رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد تو زیر گروه ریاضی رو ثبت نام کنید وبرید بازم خودتون می دونید

----------


## B.R

> سلام
> مهم ترین تصمیمی که میتونی بگیری اینه که با خودت حساب کنی چند چندی و مسیرتو مشخص کنی
> اینکه بشینی و کاری نکنی بدترین مسیر ممکنه. یا باید از درس خوندن کلا جدا بشی و دنبال کار آزاد و راه های دیگه بری
> یا اینکه تصمیمتو بگیری برای درس.
> 
> هرچند سخته، ولی مطمئن باش مهم ترین قسمت اینه. همه مزایا و معایب هر کدوم از این راه هارو بنویس روی کاغذ و روشون فکر کن. بعد میتونی تصمیمتو بگیری.
> اگر که تصمیمت کار آزاد و ادامه راه توی اون مسیر شد که انشالله موفق باشی.
> اگر هم مسیری که انتخاب کردی مسیر درسه، حالا دیگه با خودت روراستی و میدونی که باید این مسیر رو از نقطه a به b بری. 
> وقتی این رو بدونی خیلی چیزا واست عوض میشن، و خودتو ملزم به برنامه نوشتن و درس خوندن و پایبند بودن به درس میکنی.
> ...


ب خودم ایمان ندارم 
میترسم از اینکه قدم بزارم تو مسیر درس خوندن 
چون همش فک میکنم ک نمیشه و نمیتونم 
چون خیلی ساله ک دورم از درس هیچی تو خاطرم نیست

----------


## reza1401

شما علایقت به چه درسهایی هست؟؟اول اینوبگو تا ببینیم کدوم کنکور برات بهتره.اگه به زیست یا شیمی علاقه ی زیادی داری تجربی.اگه ریاصی و فیزیک رو دوست داری کنکور ریاضی و اگر دروس عمومی رو می پسندی کنکورانسانی رو باید بدی.کاری هم به معدل دیپلمت نداشته باش.براساس استعداد و علاقت گروه کنکورت رو انتخاب کن.
این که چرا درس نخوندی رو خودت بهتر میدونی ولی اینو بدون تاوقتی خودت نخوای کسی نمیتونه بهت کمک کنه.اگر واقعا هدفت اینه امسال کنکور اخرت باشه جدا از موردی که پارگراف بالا بهت گفتم  باید انخابش کنی؛لازمه تویه ازمون ازمایشی حتما ثبت نام کنی.چون برنامه ازمون ملزمت میکنه به اینکه توبازه های مشخص یه سری دروس رو بخونی و بری امتحان بدی.شاید شما جزاون دسته داوطلبایی باشی که نیاز به محرک داره واسه درس خوندن.اگه به خودت واگدارکنن اون اشتیاق و انگیزه کافی رو واسه درس خوندن مداوم نداری.اگه این طوری هستی حتما یه موسسه ای از بین سنجش و گاج و قلمچی  رو انتخاب کن با برنامه های همون جلوبیا.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب
>  باشه بعضیاتون منو میشناسین 
> کلا هرچی تاپیک میزنما انگاری هیچی ب هیچی و نحسم هیچکی هیچ کمکمی نمیکنه 
> من امسال پنج ساله ک پشت کنکورم پشت کنکور ب معنای درس خوندن ن ها درسی نخوندم اگرم خوندم شاید تو این پنج سال سرجمع ی ماه نشده 
> من کلا درسم خوب بود تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم ولی از پیش دانشگاهی دیگ ول کردم 
> شهرمون کوچیکه و از اونجاییم ک شاگرد ممتاز بودم همه انتظار پزشکی داشتن ازم 
> از پیش دانشگاهی ب بعد درسی نخوندم و کنکورام همه با رتبه های نجومی بوده 
> ی سالم ریاضی دادم ک بازم هیچی قبول نشدم 
> ملتمسانه ازتون خواهش میکنم ک ی بار بهم کمک کنید 
> ...


*نمیدونم والا 
ولی اگر من این شرایط رو داشتم و دختر هم بودم قطعا و 100 درصد ازدواج میکردم چون خیلی کیسهای اینطوری دیدم تو فامیلمون که بعد ازدواج به همه اون چیزایی که دلشون میخواست رسیدن / یعنی پول مفتی و ماشین مفتی و عمل جراحی زیبایی و مسافرت خارج کشور و ... یدونه اغا پسری که خانواده اش پولدار بودن رفتن گرفتنش / یکی دیگه اش هم دیروز ازدواج کرد که دومین بار کنکورش بود

 ولی دست خودتونه و زندگی خودتون 
ولی به دختر ها واقعا حسودییم میشه / چون تا به الان که 24 سالم شده دختری رو ندیدم که ازدواج کنه و ناراضی باشه توی فامیلمون و همه شون وقتی رفتن خونه شوهر از این رو به اون رو شده همه چیشون / از زیبای یو چهره بگیر تا کیف کردن و ...
 جالبیش اینجاست اوناای که رفتن دانشگاه هم دنبال شوهر میگردن بعد چند سال ولی توی دانشگاه معمولا شوهر پولدار گیر نمیاد زیاد/ تو جامعه ای هم که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم { مخصوصا گفتی شهرتون کوچیکه} سنت که بره بالا و دختر باشی تا آخر عمر شاید دیگه نگیرنت و تنها بمونی 
یا بخون امسال و یا اگه نخوندی برو ازدواج کن*

----------


## Eternity

سلام
اول بگم که کنکور نه اول زندگیست نه اخرش فقط راه بهتر شدن اواسطشه اونم برحسب نتیجه ای که گرفته میشه
دیده بودم که یکی دوتا تاپیک دیگه با همین مضمون زده بودید که کمک میخواید و ...
 فکر میکردم شاید کسی بتونه کمکتون کنه یا حداقل اندکی راهنماییتون کنه
ولی همونطور که خودتون هم نوشتید هیچ...

الان هم اومدم بگم که انتظار کمک از دیگران توی این شرایط نداشته باشید
نمیگم چون کمک نمیکنن میگم چون کاری از دستشون بر نمیاد
شما گفتید 5 سال کنکور دادید و درس نخوندید
الان مثلا دوستان انجمن بیان بگن شما برنامه ریزی کنید و شروع به درس خوندن کنید و...
شما تا زمانی که خودتون اراده نکنید که به چیزی برسید هیچ فایده ای نداره حالا بقیه هر چقدر هم بهتون بگن تا شما گفته ها رو انجام ندید خوب باز هم وضع همینه 

و محض اینکه یکم حالتون رو بهتر کنم میگم که به این فکر نکنید که وضعتون چقدر بده به این فکر کنید که یه عالمه افراد هستن که از شما وضعشون بدتره 
از درس خوندن هم واسه خودتون غول نسازید باید بیاید سراغش به هر حال
تازه خودتون هم گفتید که جزئ شاگردان ممتاز مدرسه بودید خوب پس اگر نمیتونستید و قرار بر عدم موفقیت شما بود همون مدرسه هم ممتاز نمیشدید

خانواده هم تا بوده همین بوده موفق بشی راضی هستن موفق نشی راضی نیستن 
از همین الان هم شروع کنید روزی چند ساعت بخونید یواش یواش بیاید جلو چون چند وقت هم دور بودید از درس و کتاب ویدیو اموزشی میتونه خیلی کمکتون کنه (در ضمن اونم نیازی به خریدنش نیست ویدیو ها رایگان زیادن!)

خیلی هم پر حرفی کردم ببخشید

این هم یه جمله برای شما:
( زیبا ترین باران ها از سیاه ترین ابرها میبارند ) :Yahoo (8):

----------


## B.R

> *نمیدونم والا 
> ولی اگر من این شرایط رو داشتم و دختر هم بودم قطعا و 100 درصد ازدواج میکردم چون خیلی کیسهای اینطوری دیدم تو فامیلمون که بعد ازدواج به همه اون چیزایی که دلشون میخواست رسیدن / یعنی پول مفتی و ماشین مفتی و عمل جراحی زیبایی و مسافرت خارج کشور و ... یدونه اغا پسری که خانواده اش پولدار بودن رفتن گرفتنش / یکی دیگه اش هم دیروز ازدواج کرد که دومین بار کنکورش بود
> 
>  ولی دست خودتونه و زندگی خودتون 
> ولی به دختر ها واقعا حسودییم میشه / چون تا به الان که 24 سالم شده دختری رو ندیدم که ازدواج کنه و ناراضی باشه توی فامیلمون و همه شون وقتی رفتن خونه شوهر از این رو به اون رو شده همه چیشون / از زیبای یو چهره بگیر تا کیف کردن و ...
>  جالبیش اینجاست اوناای که رفتن دانشگاه هم دنبال شوهر میگردن بعد چند سال ولی توی دانشگاه معمولا شوهر پولدار گیر نمیاد زیاد/ تو جامعه ای هم که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم { مخصوصا گفتی شهرتون کوچیکه} سنت که بره بالا و دختر باشی تا آخر عمر شاید دیگه نگیرنت و تنها بمونی 
> یا بخون امسال و یا اگه نخوندی برو ازدواج کن*


حسودیت نشه 
من همه ارزوم اینه ک ای کاششش پسر بودم 
خیلی سخته بخوای بری تو زندگی با کسی ک نمیدونی چ اخلاقی داره چجوریه و هزارتا مشکل دیگ ک هست 
ظاهر زندگی فامیلاتون اینجوریه خبر از همه چی دارین شما ؟؟؟
من دوس دارم مستقل باشمو برا خودم زندگی کنم 
ک انگاری عرضشو ندارم

----------


## B.R

همه ب من میگن این مدتو بخونی چون پایه ات ضعیفه حتی نمیتونی زیرده هزار منطقه سه بشی 
واقعا انقد سخته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ترسوندن منو کلا جرئت انجام هیچ کاریو ندارم

----------


## Mahsaaa83

به نظرم امسالو بزار اخرین بار هروقت تنبلی کردی یادت بیفته این اخرین بار و همه تلاشتو مطمئن باش میکنی و هرچی قبول شدی برو مگه همه باید پزشک بشیم

----------


## .Delaram

> همه ب من میگن این مدتو بخونی چون پایه ات ضعیفه حتی نمیتونی زیرده هزار منطقه سه بشی 
> واقعا انقد سخته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ترسوندن منو کلا جرئت انجام هیچ کاریو ندارم


اولا ببخشید ولی همه زر میزنن
دوما اطلاعات کامل از خودت ندادی من نفهمیدم ببین من حاضرم همه جوره کمکت کنم چون نمیخوام مثل خودم بشی ولی اول برو ببین چی میخوای چی دوس داری تو هیچ هدفی نداری دختر فقط کنکور دادی خوب بدون هدف چه تلاشی میخواستی کنی؟ ببین نمیدونم به معلمی علاقه داری بانه ولی اگه علاقه داری واقع نگر باش اگه ۵ ساله پشت کنکوری فکر نمیکنم سنت به فرهنگیان بخوره باید بری بخونی بعدا جذب اموزش پرورش شی اگه دوس نداری که بیخیالش شوو
کنکور ار تباط مستقیم با تلاش داره پایه ت قوی باشه بهتر نباشه بیشتر تلاش میکنی همین

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_از رشته های دانشگاه آزاد شهرت راضی نیستی بری اونجا بخونی؟_

----------


## .Delaram

> *نمیدونم والا 
> ولی اگر من این شرایط رو داشتم و دختر هم بودم قطعا و 100 درصد ازدواج میکردم چون خیلی کیسهای اینطوری دیدم تو فامیلمون که بعد ازدواج به همه اون چیزایی که دلشون میخواست رسیدن / یعنی پول مفتی و ماشین مفتی و عمل جراحی زیبایی و مسافرت خارج کشور و ... یدونه اغا پسری که خانواده اش پولدار بودن رفتن گرفتنش / یکی دیگه اش هم دیروز ازدواج کرد که دومین بار کنکورش بود
> 
>  ولی دست خودتونه و زندگی خودتون 
> ولی به دختر ها واقعا حسودییم میشه / چون تا به الان که 24 سالم شده دختری رو ندیدم که ازدواج کنه و ناراضی باشه توی فامیلمون و همه شون وقتی رفتن خونه شوهر از این رو به اون رو شده همه چیشون / از زیبای یو چهره بگیر تا کیف کردن و ...
>  جالبیش اینجاست اوناای که رفتن دانشگاه هم دنبال شوهر میگردن بعد چند سال ولی توی دانشگاه معمولا شوهر پولدار گیر نمیاد زیاد/ تو جامعه ای هم که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم { مخصوصا گفتی شهرتون کوچیکه} سنت که بره بالا و دختر باشی تا آخر عمر شاید دیگه نگیرنت و تنها بمونی 
> یا بخون امسال و یا اگه نخوندی برو ازدواج کن*


حسودی نکن پس از ازدواج دخترا دیگه هیچی واسه خودشون ندارن تنها چیزی که دارن اینه که مردم میگن خوش بحالش با فلانی ازدواج کرد و همون ظاهرو حفظ میکنن جلو مردم و اگه یکم نزدیک باشی بهشون تازه سر از حسرت ها و زندگی داغونشون در میاری
تفاوت هاست بین کسی که با دست خودش چیزی که میخواسته رو به دست آورده با کسی که با یه آدم پولدار ازدواج کرده

----------


## B.R

> اولا ببخشید ولی همه زر میزنن
> دوما اطلاعات کامل از خودت ندادی من نفهمیدم ببین من حاضرم همه جوره کمکت کنم چون نمیخوام مثل خودم بشی ولی اول برو ببین چی میخوای چی دوس داری تو هیچ هدفی نداری دختر فقط کنکور دادی خوب بدون هدف چه تلاشی میخواستی کنی؟ ببین نمیدونم به معلمی علاقه داری بانه ولی اگه علاقه داری واقع نگر باش اگه ۵ ساله پشت کنکوری فکر نمیکنم سنت به فرهنگیان بخوره باید بری بخونی بعدا جذب اموزش پرورش شی اگه دوس نداری که بیخیالش شوو
> کنکور ار تباط مستقیم با تلاش داره پایه ت قوی باشه بهتر نباشه بیشتر تلاش میکنی همین


من با کنکور۴۰۱میشه پنج سال و الان ۲۱سالو هشت ماه سنم 
من ب رشته های دبیری علاقه دارم و پیرپزشکیا 
راستش خودمو قبول ندارم ک رشته های تاپو بخوام 
و کلا ارتباطم با دروس مفهومی بهتره تا حفظی 
مرسی گلم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nrg_MOH

عزیزم پس به کتفمو برا چی گذاشتن ؟برا همین مواقع که یسریا حرف مفت میزنن.گوور باباشون ولکن این بهونه هارو برا خودت نیار.من میدونم سنم کمتره ولی خب حس میکنم میتونم در این زمینه صحبت کنم چون تجربه مشابهشو داشتم.همه اینا ک میگی دلایلین که مغزت میاره تا خودتو اروم کنی و توجیه .اما واقعیت دساتان اینه که تو هرچقدم خودتو توجیه کنی باز اصل داستان تغییری نمیکنه.مسیر کنکور واقعا واقعا میگم خسته کنندس.سخت نیست ها فقط خسته کنندس .اینجوری بهش نیگا کن بابا چارتا کابه دگ میخونم میرع پی کارش تستشو میزنم .اینجا بچه ها خیلی به هم کمک میکنن همیشه مشکلی بود حتی سوال درسی اگه بزاری همه همراهیت میکنن تا مشکلت رفع بشه.از بستری که داری استفاده کن بخدا گفتن ...شر نگو به مردم خیلی کار سختی نیست بگیر زندگیو به ..خمت و راتو جلو برو حالا تو قبول شی یا نشی چی به اونا میرسه یا ا اونا کم میشه بیان اظهار نظرم بکنن .مگه وقتی تو گیر افتادی تو تنهایی و افسردگیت میان دستتو بگیرن بگن دخترخوب پاشو نترس ماهممون کنارتیم؟نه بخدا ....ولی من قول میدم بچه های انجمن اونقد مهربونن که همه جوره هر مشکلی داشته باشی پشتت میمونن ...توکل کن به خدا ایمان بیار به خودت و شخصیت قویت محیطت رو یه دستی بهش بکش کتاباتو باز کن یه نیگاهی بهشون بنداز ببین چجورین چی دارن میگن .یه مدت دلبخواهی بخون درساتو ک کمساعت مطالعت اوکی شد از اشفنگیه که وقتی استارت میزنی خوابت میاد اذیت میشی دراومدی برنامه سبک بریز و به نتیجه هم فکر نکن بیخیال بابا یا میشه یا نمیشه...هوم؟غیر این که نیست دختر خوب...



ببخشید دیگه من حرفام طولانی میشه
اینقد شک به دلت راه نده و دو دل نشو همین لحظه که تو این تاپیکی و انلاینی اون حسی که داره میگه پاشووو بیا ببین تو کتابا چخبررو خفه نکن و برو سمتشون...یک ساعت درس بخون یک ساعت با خودت فکر کن بعد انلاین شو ببی دوستات اینجا چیا گفتن...قول میدم با حس بهتری انلاین میشی...فقط یک ساعت... :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Farzanh

> *نمیدونم والا 
> ولی اگر من این شرایط رو داشتم و دختر هم بودم قطعا و 100 درصد ازدواج میکردم چون خیلی کیسهای اینطوری دیدم تو فامیلمون که بعد ازدواج به همه اون چیزایی که دلشون میخواست رسیدن / یعنی پول مفتی و ماشین مفتی و عمل جراحی زیبایی و مسافرت خارج کشور و ... یدونه اغا پسری که خانواده اش پولدار بودن رفتن گرفتنش / یکی دیگه اش هم دیروز ازدواج کرد که دومین بار کنکورش بود
> 
>  ولی دست خودتونه و زندگی خودتون 
> ولی به دختر ها واقعا حسودییم میشه / چون تا به الان که 24 سالم شده دختری رو ندیدم که ازدواج کنه و ناراضی باشه توی فامیلمون و همه شون وقتی رفتن خونه شوهر از این رو به اون رو شده همه چیشون / از زیبای یو چهره بگیر تا کیف کردن و ...
>  جالبیش اینجاست اوناای که رفتن دانشگاه هم دنبال شوهر میگردن بعد چند سال ولی توی دانشگاه معمولا شوهر پولدار گیر نمیاد زیاد/ تو جامعه ای هم که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم { مخصوصا گفتی شهرتون کوچیکه} سنت که بره بالا و دختر باشی تا آخر عمر شاید دیگه نگیرنت و تنها بمونی 
> یا بخون امسال و یا اگه نخوندی برو ازدواج کن*


والا داداش یه جوری میگی من این شرایط  اگه داشتم ازدواج میکردم مگه پسره پولدار همه جا ریخته  والا اگه از ده تا خواستگار یکیش پولدار باشع که اصلن همونم نیس  والا الان پسرا ن خونه دارن نه ماشین نه هیچی نه کار میان خواستگاری خواستگار پولدار کجا بود دیگه 
شاید دخترای فامیلتون شانس دارن 😐
بعدشم مگه به خاطر پول شوهر میکنن الان خیلیم کم پیدا میشه خواستگار خوب که بعدها از انتخابت پشیمون نشی ریسک کنکور به نظرم کمتر از ریسک ازدواجه

----------


## B.R

> _از رشته های دانشگاه آزاد شهرت راضی نیستی بری اونجا بخونی؟_


نمیتونم واقعا ب این رشته ها قانع شم 
خیلی درس خوندم و تلاش کردم بخاطر اون سالا از زندگیم دوس دارم الان تمومش کنم 
الان آدم بدی شدمو نمیخونم و نخوندم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


نمیتونم واقعا ب این رشته ها قانع شم 
خیلی درس خوندم و تلاش کردم بخاطر اون سالا از زندگیم دوس دارم الان تمومش کنم 
الان آدم بدی شدمو نمیخونم و نخوندم


شرایطم یه جوری مثل شما بود 
دبیرستانم خیلی بد بود ولی اصلا جوش جو کنکور نبود واسه همین خیلی ضربه دیدم
سعی کردم سال های کنکور جبران کنم که نشد خوردم به نظام جدید ها و هزار طرح و کنکور ۲ نظامه و....
کارم کشیده شد به دانشگاه آزاد.....
ولی یه چیزی بهت بگم
زندگی همیشه یه در امیدی برات باز میذاره 
مثلا من خودم درسم خیلی خوبه معدل کاردانیم بالاس (بچه ها میدونن بعضی ها) واسه همین میخوام از یه راهی خودمو بکشونم بالا( کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی)
من همین حسابداریکه میخونم هی میگم خدا واقعا من حقم این رشته نیست من میتونم رشته های بهتری برم و.....
کلا میخوام بگم شاید یه چیزی از نظر دلت خوش نباشه ولی خوب میتونی به عنوان یه طناب نجات بهش نگاه کنی
ببخشید که این سوالو میپرسم 
شما چند سالتونه الان ؟
و اینکه علاقه تون به چه رشته ای هست ، هدفتون چیه؟ کلا هدف زندگیت .... اینا خیلی مهمن میخوام بدونم اون ته مسیری که میخوای بری چیه_

----------


## B.R

> عزیزم پس به کتفمو برا چی گذاشتن ؟برا همین مواقع که یسریا حرف مفت میزنن.گوور باباشون ولکن این بهونه هارو برا خودت نیار.من میدونم سنم کمتره ولی خب حس میکنم میتونم در این زمینه صحبت کنم چون تجربه مشابهشو داشتم.همه اینا ک میگی دلایلین که مغزت میاره تا خودتو اروم کنی و توجیه .اما واقعیت دساتان اینه که تو هرچقدم خودتو توجیه کنی باز اصل داستان تغییری نمیکنه.مسیر کنکور واقعا واقعا میگم خسته کنندس.سخت نیست ها فقط خسته کنندس .اینجوری بهش نیگا کن بابا چارتا کابه دگ میخونم میرع پی کارش تستشو میزنم .اینجا بچه ها خیلی به هم کمک میکنن همیشه مشکلی بود حتی سوال درسی اگه بزاری همه همراهیت میکنن تا مشکلت رفع بشه.از بستری که داری استفاده کن بخدا گفتن ...شر نگو به مردم خیلی کار سختی نیست بگیر زندگیو به ..خمت و راتو جلو برو حالا تو قبول شی یا نشی چی به اونا میرسه یا ا اونا کم میشه بیان اظهار نظرم بکنن .مگه وقتی تو گیر افتادی تو تنهایی و افسردگیت میان دستتو بگیرن بگن دخترخوب پاشو نترس ماهممون کنارتیم؟نه بخدا ....ولی من قول میدم بچه های انجمن اونقد مهربونن که همه جوره هر مشکلی داشته باشی پشتت میمونن ...توکل کن به خدا ایمان بیار به خودت و شخصیت قویت محیطت رو یه دستی بهش بکش کتاباتو باز کن یه نیگاهی بهشون بنداز ببین چجورین چی دارن میگن .یه مدت دلبخواهی بخون درساتو ک کمساعت مطالعت اوکی شد از اشفنگیه که وقتی استارت میزنی خوابت میاد اذیت میشی دراومدی برنامه سبک بریز و به نتیجه هم فکر نکن بیخیال بابا یا میشه یا نمیشه...هوم؟غیر این که نیست دختر خوب...
> 
> 
> 
> ببخشید دیگه من حرفام طولانی میشه
> اینقد شک به دلت راه نده و دو دل نشو همین لحظه که تو این تاپیکی و انلاینی اون حسی که داره میگه پاشووو بیا ببین تو کتابا چخبررو خفه نکن و برو سمتشون...یک ساعت درس بخون یک ساعت با خودت فکر کن بعد انلاین شو ببی دوستات اینجا چیا گفتن...قول میدم با حس بهتری انلاین میشی...فقط یک ساعت...


درسته 
بچه های انجمن خیلی خوبن 
من در واقعیت دوستی ندارم چون همشون رفتن سر زندگیشون و نمیتونن ب من هیچ کمکی کنن 
منم فقط اینجارو داشتم ک همه چیو بگمو کمک بخوام

----------


## Biomedical Eng

شما پنجاه سالم پشت کنکور بمونی جز پول و عمر هدر دادن اتفاقی نمیافته
برو رشته های مهندسی

----------


## .Delaram

> من با کنکور۴۰۱میشه پنج سال و الان ۲۱سالو هشت ماه سنم 
> من ب رشته های دبیری علاقه دارم و پیرپزشکیا 
> راستش خودمو قبول ندارم ک رشته های تاپو بخوام 
> و کلا ارتباطم با دروس مفهومی بهتره تا حفظی 
> مرسی گلم


سنت که زیاد نیس  :Yahoo (21):  اولا خودمو قبول ندارمو بریز دور هرکسی که تلاش کنه میتونه ولی اکه به دبیری علاقه داری بیا فرضو بزاریم رو همون فرهنگیان
به دست آوردنش آسون نیس ولی تو بگو سطحت صفره اگه از الان شروع کنی تلاش اصولی ۱۰۰ درصد شدنیه 
فقط اگه وضع مالیت اوکیه مشاور بگیر اگه نه از بچه های انجمن کمک بگیر درست و اصولی تلاش کن واسه یه دفه هم بزن تو دهن همه هم تمام این افکار وحشتناکی که توی ذهنت از خودت ساختی رو نابود کن

----------


## B.R

> والا داداش یه جوری میگی من این شرایط  اگه داشتم ازدواج میکردم مگه پسره پولدار همه جا ریخته  والا اگه از ده تا خواستگار یکیش پولدار باشع که اصلن همونم نیس  والا الان پسرا ن خونه دارن نه ماشین نه هیچی نه کار میان خواستگاری خواستگار پولدار کجا بود دیگه 
> شاید دخترای فامیلتون شانس دارن 
> بعدشم مگه به خاطر پول شوهر میکنن الان خیلیم کم پیدا میشه خواستگار خوب که بعدها از انتخابت پشیمون نشی ریسک کنکور به نظرم کمتر از ریسک ازدواجه


کلا پولدارم باشن 
ارزش اون حس مستقل بودنو ندارع اون خیال راحتی ک داری 



اخرش ی پیر کچل پیدا میشه برا زندگی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zahra.km

> *نمیدونم والا 
> ولی اگر من این شرایط رو داشتم و دختر هم بودم قطعا و 100 درصد ازدواج میکردم چون خیلی کیسهای اینطوری دیدم تو فامیلمون که بعد ازدواج به همه اون چیزایی که دلشون میخواست رسیدن / یعنی پول مفتی و ماشین مفتی و عمل جراحی زیبایی و مسافرت خارج کشور و ... یدونه اغا پسری که خانواده اش پولدار بودن رفتن گرفتنش / یکی دیگه اش هم دیروز ازدواج کرد که دومین بار کنکورش بود
> 
>  ولی دست خودتونه و زندگی خودتون 
> ولی به دختر ها واقعا حسودییم میشه / چون تا به الان که 24 سالم شده دختری رو ندیدم که ازدواج کنه و ناراضی باشه توی فامیلمون و همه شون وقتی رفتن خونه شوهر از این رو به اون رو شده همه چیشون / از زیبای یو چهره بگیر تا کیف کردن و ...
>  جالبیش اینجاست اوناای که رفتن دانشگاه هم دنبال شوهر میگردن بعد چند سال ولی توی دانشگاه معمولا شوهر پولدار گیر نمیاد زیاد/ تو جامعه ای هم که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم { مخصوصا گفتی شهرتون کوچیکه} سنت که بره بالا و دختر باشی تا آخر عمر شاید دیگه نگیرنت و تنها بمونی 
> یا بخون امسال و یا اگه نخوندی برو ازدواج کن*


واقعا همیشه نظرات شما رو که میخوندم فکر می کردم شخصیت و دیدگاه خوبی دارین!
شوهر کردن و وابستگی مالی به شخص دیگه هم شد افتخار؟شما انقد عزت نفس و شخصیتت پایینه که حسرت همچین چیزایی رو میخوری؟فقط واسه همینا میخواستی دختر باشی؟
بعد مفهوم رضایت از زندگی مشترک فقط توان مالی واسه بزک و دوزکه؟شما تو بطن زندگی اون دخترا بودی ببینی آرامش و احترام دارن یا نه؟
یا نکنه واسه شما همین که یه پولی باشه که خرج کنین کافیه و مهم نیس درمقابل چجوری با شما رفتار میشه؟
و واقعا با خوندن جمله ی آخر حالم بهم خورد.یعنی چی که سنت بالا بره کسی نمی گیرتت؟خب گیریم که اصلا نگیره،بدرک مگه اهمیتی داره؟این عقاید مزخرف و قدیمی چیه دیگه که هنوزم واسه ترسوندن بقیه ازش استفاده میکنین
متاسفم واسه کشورم که نسل جدیدش امثال شماهایین.باید به صورت ریشه ای مغز جوونای این مملکت رو ترمیم کرد

----------


## CrdTr-

میشه بگی دلیل اصلی پشت کنکور موندنت چی بوده؟ «دلیل اصلی».راستشو بگو، راهنماییت کنم.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


من با کنکور۴۰۱میشه پنج سال و الان ۲۱سالو هشت ماه سنم 
من ب رشته های دبیری علاقه دارم و پیرپزشکیا 
راستش خودمو قبول ندارم ک رشته های تاپو بخوام 
و کلا ارتباطم با دروس مفهومی بهتره تا حفظی 
مرسی گلم 



جدی 21 سالته ؟
به نظرم میتونی بمونی پشت کنکور من فکر میکردم 24/25 سالته 
ببین اگه به هدفت ایمان داری و میخوای و براش تلاش میکنی حتما این کارو بکن ولی با خودت روراس باش اگه بازم میخوای مثل سال های قبل عمل کنی به نظرم بهتره مسیرتو تغییر بدی 
_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


نمیتونم واقعا ب این رشته ها قانع شم 
خیلی درس خوندم و تلاش کردم بخاطر اون سالا از زندگیم دوس دارم الان تمومش کنم 
الان آدم بدی شدمو نمیخونم و نخوندم


چه شهری هستی ؟
نگاهی انداختی به رشته هاش ؟ 
تو باید همه جوانب در نظر بگیری 
هم به این فکر کن اگه بری دانشگاه ازاد چه رشته ای انتخا کنی 
هم به اینکه اگه بری کنکور بدی چه رشته ای میخوای بری و هدفت چیه 
_

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب
>  باشه بعضیاتون منو میشناسین 
> کلا هرچی تاپیک میزنما انگاری هیچی ب هیچی و نحسم هیچکی هیچ کمکمی نمیکنه 
> من امسال پنج ساله ک پشت کنکورم پشت کنکور ب معنای درس خوندن ن ها درسی نخوندم اگرم خوندم شاید تو این پنج سال سرجمع ی ماه نشده 
> من کلا درسم خوب بود تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم ولی از پیش دانشگاهی دیگ ول کردم 
> شهرمون کوچیکه و از اونجاییم ک شاگرد ممتاز بودم همه انتظار پزشکی داشتن ازم 
> از پیش دانشگاهی ب بعد درسی نخوندم و کنکورام همه با رتبه های نجومی بوده 
> ی سالم ریاضی دادم ک بازم هیچی قبول نشدم 
> ملتمسانه ازتون خواهش میکنم ک ی بار بهم کمک کنید 
> ...


نگاه کن یک نکته کلا وجود داره
خسته شدی
همین 
حوصله نداری

ببین چه کاری حوصله ات رو سر جاش میاره.
تا اون وقت یک رشته مثلا علوم پایه یا ... بدون کنکور برو .

اگر علوم پایه بری که بعدا مهاجرت و ... خیلی راحت با پول خوب میتونی انجام بدی
اگر بعد یک مدت حوصله ات کشید برو بخون برای کنکور
اینهمه سال پشت کنکوری فقط زوال عقل میاری والسلام ،یکم استراحت بده به خودت، تا وقتی هم نصیحت های والدین کم یا تموم میشه هم خستگی خودت درمان میشه.
تنها راهه،
البته یک راه دیگه هم هست که بری کار کنی

در هر صورت از کنکور فاصله بگیر (خیلی زیاد) برو یه دانشگاه ،بعدا که اوضاع خوب شد انصراف بده و برو برای کنکور

----------


## Beau

باید فک کنی می تونی خودتو تغییر بدی یا نه؟ برای فرهنگیان که شده 24 سال ولی حسی که از نوشته ات گرفتم اینکه به نظرت حقت بیشتره 
باید با خودت صادق باشی به نظرت حق ت مثلا پزشکی فلان دانشگاه حالا می تونی به اون حد تلاش کنی یا نه 
ولی با خودت اتمام حجت کن برا امسال 
باید گذشتت رو ازش بگذری کاری نمی شه کرد حتی نمیشه یه ثانیه رو تغییر داد 
در مورد ازدواجم اگه ادم بدونه چی می خواد خیلیم خوبه ولی اینکه من ازدواج کنم چون نتونستم دانشگاه برم یا ... اشتباه ازدواج باید تصمیم و خواست ادم باشه
هر چیزی از سر اجبار و ناچاری اشتباه ه اینکه من این رشته رو برم چون اونو قبول نشدم م اشتباه من این رشته رو انتخاب می کنم چون از بقیه بیشتر دوستش دارم حداقل از بین اونایی که می تونم انتخاب کنم نه اینکه این و انتخاب کنم چون دیگه چاره نیست بهتر از دانشگاه نرفتن و این حرفها
برای افسردگی هم برو دکتر البته هر مشاوری رو انتخاب نکن اگه دارو هم لازمه نترس
ورزشم خیلی حال ادم رو بهتر می کنه 
امیدوارم موفق باش دوست من

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


کلا پولدارم باشن 
ارزش اون حس مستقل بودنو ندارع اون خیال راحتی ک داری 



اخرش ی پیر کچل پیدا میشه برا زندگی 




اگه میخوای کنکور بدی که فقط مستقل شی به نظرم راه های خیلی زیادی هست بدون کنکور مستقل شدن 
اصلا کی گفته دخترا با کنکور دادن فقط میتونن مستقل شن ؟؟!
اینکه یه حرفه ای رو یاد بگیری مثلا کاشت نخون اینا که خیلی ها رو دیدم پول زیادی ازش میگیرن چون همیشه بازار کار دار
یا حرفه ها و کار های دیگه.



بعد اینکه پیر کچل چیه  ارزش خودتون بیشتر از این حرفاس ..._

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> *نمیدونم والا 
> ولی اگر من این شرایط رو داشتم و دختر هم بودم قطعا و 100 درصد ازدواج میکردم چون خیلی کیسهای اینطوری دیدم تو فامیلمون که بعد ازدواج به همه اون چیزایی که دلشون میخواست رسیدن / یعنی پول مفتی و ماشین مفتی و عمل جراحی زیبایی و مسافرت خارج کشور و ... یدونه اغا پسری که خانواده اش پولدار بودن رفتن گرفتنش / یکی دیگه اش هم دیروز ازدواج کرد که دومین بار کنکورش بود
> 
>  ولی دست خودتونه و زندگی خودتون 
> ولی به دختر ها واقعا حسودییم میشه / چون تا به الان که 24 سالم شده دختری رو ندیدم که ازدواج کنه و ناراضی باشه توی فامیلمون و همه شون وقتی رفتن خونه شوهر از این رو به اون رو شده همه چیشون / از زیبای یو چهره بگیر تا کیف کردن و ...
>  جالبیش اینجاست اوناای که رفتن دانشگاه هم دنبال شوهر میگردن بعد چند سال ولی توی دانشگاه معمولا شوهر پولدار گیر نمیاد زیاد/ تو جامعه ای هم که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم { مخصوصا گفتی شهرتون کوچیکه} سنت که بره بالا و دختر باشی تا آخر عمر شاید دیگه نگیرنت و تنها بمونی 
> یا بخون امسال و یا اگه نخوندی برو ازدواج کن*



با احترام 
تک تک جملات شما،  جملات آشنایی بود که ماها این روزها خیلی میشنویم و واقعا نای واکنش نشون دادن ندارم با این که خیلی ناراحت و متعجب شدم که تو این جا باز باید بخونم و ببینم که فردی هنوز چنین تفکری داره اما امان از جمله ی "نگیرنت و تنها بمونی" اون طور دیگه ای باعث ناراحتی میشه 
به هر حال که داریم در جامعه ی سنتی زندگی میکنیم و هر چقدر هم که اظهار امیدواری کنیم از پیشرفت تفکر مردم در این مورد هیچ اتفاق خوبی نمیفته 
اما شاید باورتون نشه و عجیب به نظر برسه ولی دخترها هم حق زندگی کردن برای خودشون و نفس کشیدن دارن 
خطاب به استارتر : اصلا نمیخوام از این جملات انگیزشی استفاده کنم چون واقفیم در کجا داریم زندگی می‌کنیم ولی تو حق داری خسته بشی آدمیم و در یک سیکل معیوب گیر افتادیم . خیلی سخته تصمیم گیری چون اگر بخوای یک سال استراحت کنی و بعد بخونی یا بری دانشگاه و تغییری در روتین زندگیت بدی شاید به قول معروف پشتت باد بخوره و از فکر درس به طور کلی دربیای یا شایدم با ی انگیزه بیشتر بیای سمت درس چون ببینی خارج از این جو هیچی نیست مخصوصا تو شهر های کوچیکی که من و تو داریم زندگی میکنیم با افکاری ک خودت میبینی و میدونی . رفیق من دقیقا میفهمم چه حالتی داری ولی این چند روز که مهلت انتخاب رشته است هم فکر کن هم درباره ی رتبه ات با کسی مشورت کن شاید در رشته هایی که ما هیچی ازشون نمیدونیم بتونی رشته ای پیدا کنی که بهش علاقمند بشی و وارد دانشگاه شی و بهترین اون رشته باشی. ولی اگر توان موندن و خوندن این بار بدون هیچ خطایی رو داری این فرصت رو از دست نده . امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری و در اون راه موفق ترین باشی

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

هیچ کس به فکر تو نخواهد بود جز خودت

----------


## ifmvi

*انگار از زبانِ من نوشتی : )
والدینم میگن امسال هر چیزی شد برو !
really i don't know
*

----------


## B.R

> میشه بگی دلیل اصلی پشت کنکور موندنت چی بوده؟ «دلیل اصلی».راستشو بگو، راهنماییت کنم.






درس نمیخوندم و وسطای سال افسردگیم شدید تر میشه 
مخم اصلااا نمیکشه 
خصوصا درسا جدید شد و این تغییر نظام ک اومد 
کلی دردسرای دیگ

----------


## B.R

> *انگار از زبانِ من نوشتی : )
> والدینم میگن امسال هر چیزی شد برو !
> really i don't know
> *






هرچیزی میتونی بری ؟؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> با احترام 
> تک تک جملات شما،  جملات آشنایی بود که ماها این روزها خیلی میشنویم و واقعا نای واکنش نشون دادن ندارم با این که خیلی ناراحت و متعجب شدم که تو این جا باز باید بخونم و ببینم که فردی هنوز چنین تفکری داره اما امان از جمله ی "نگیرنت و تنها بمونی" اون طور دیگه ای باعث ناراحتی میشه 
> به هر حال که داریم در جامعه ی سنتی زندگی میکنیم و هر چقدر هم که اظهار امیدواری کنیم از پیشرفت تفکر مردم در این مورد هیچ اتفاق خوبی نمیفته 
> اما شاید باورتون نشه و عجیب به نظر برسه ولی دخترها هم حق زندگی کردن برای خودشون و نفس کشیدن دارن 
> خطاب به استارتر : اصلا نمیخوام از این جملات انگیزشی استفاده کنم چون واقفیم در کجا داریم زندگی می‌کنیم ولی تو حق داری خسته بشی آدمیم و در یک سیکل معیوب گیر افتادیم . خیلی سخته تصمیم گیری چون اگر بخوای یک سال استراحت کنی و بعد بخونی یا بری دانشگاه و تغییری در روتین زندگیت بدی شاید به قول معروف پشتت باد بخوره و از فکر درس به طور کلی دربیای یا شایدم با ی انگیزه بیشتر بیای سمت درس چون ببینی خارج از این جو هیچی نیست مخصوصا تو شهر های کوچیکی که من و تو داریم زندگی میکنیم با افکاری ک خودت میبینی و میدونی . رفیق من دقیقا میفهمم چه حالتی داری ولی این چند روز که مهلت انتخاب رشته است هم فکر کن هم درباره ی رتبه ات با کسی مشورت کن شاید در رشته هایی که ما هیچی ازشون نمیدونیم بتونی رشته ای پیدا کنی که بهش علاقمند بشی و وارد دانشگاه شی و بهترین اون رشته باشی. ولی اگر توان موندن و خوندن این بار بدون هیچ خطایی رو داری این فرصت رو از دست نده . امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری و در اون راه موفق ترین باشی


*جامعه همینه دوست من / منم موافق این شکلی بودن نیستم ولی متاسفانه همینه که هست مخصوصا تو جاهای کوچیک و شهرای کوچیک / یادمه تو شهرمون یه دختر خانومی بود درس میخوند تا دکتری خوند و به همه خواستگاراش جواب رد داد و بعد دکتری هم برگشت سر خونه اول و خونه پدرش / تو شهر پشت سرش میگفتن مشکل داره دختره و هیچ کس نمیرفت خواستگاریش / بعدشم مجبور شد بره زن یه بابایی بشه که همسرش فوت کرده بود و سه تا پسر داشت همسن خودش 
فقط به دلیل اینکه فرار کنه از خونه پدرش و مستقل زندگی کنه 
الآن پول تقریبا میتونم بگم 99 درصد مشکلات زندگی مارو تشکیل میده / هر کی پول داره میشه گفت اعصابش سر جای خودشه و رفتارش خوبه و کلا زندگیش راحت هستش / برای همین میگم اگه شوهر پولدار نصیبتون شد حتما زیاد فکر کنید در موردش /
چون من دیدم که این تفکری که الان شما دارید تو این جامعه متاسفانه به جدایی منجر میشه در اکثر مواقع / عشق دیگه کشکه پول الآن همه چی شده 
نمونه اش هم زیاده تو جامعه

ای کاش اونطوری که میخواستیم میتونستیم زندگی کنیم چه پسر و چه دختر*

----------


## Vanil

من که میگم برو دانشگاه آزاد‌.هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که امسال بمونی وبخونی.چون منم مثل خودتم دقیقا ودرکت می کنم.یه جایی باید این چرخه تکراری تموم شه بالاخره.

----------


## _Joseph_

> واقعا همیشه نظرات شما رو که میخوندم فکر می کردم شخصیت و دیدگاه خوبی دارین!
> شوهر کردن و وابستگی مالی به شخص دیگه هم شد افتخار؟شما انقد عزت نفس و شخصیتت پایینه که حسرت همچین چیزایی رو میخوری؟فقط واسه همینا میخواستی دختر باشی؟
> بعد مفهوم رضایت از زندگی مشترک فقط توان مالی واسه بزک و دوزکه؟شما تو بطن زندگی اون دخترا بودی ببینی آرامش و احترام دارن یا نه؟
> یا نکنه واسه شما همین که یه پولی باشه که خرج کنین کافیه و مهم نیس درمقابل چجوری با شما رفتار میشه؟
> و واقعا با خوندن جمله ی آخر حالم بهم خورد.یعنی چی که سنت بالا بره کسی نمی گیرتت؟خب گیریم که اصلا نگیره،بدرک مگه اهمیتی داره؟این عقاید مزخرف و قدیمی چیه دیگه که هنوزم واسه ترسوندن بقیه ازش استفاده میکنین
> متاسفم واسه کشورم که نسل جدیدش امثال شماهایین.باید به صورت ریشه ای مغز جوونای این مملکت رو ترمیم کرد


*وابستگی مالی داشتن ؟؟؟ ببینید شما ازدواج رو تو این میبینید فقط؟؟ خوب من میگم شوهر اونایی که میگم با هیچی همسرشون کاری ندارن هر چی همسرشون بگه میگن چشم / ماشین بخر -چشم / برم ادامه تحصیل بدم چشم- بریم ارمنستان چشم و بریم دبی و چشم و .... کلا با سر افتادن تو عسل / همون دخترایی که تو خونشون وقتی روسریشون می افتاد پدر غضب میکرد الآن تو ترکیه و رستوران نصرت بدون روسری دارن استوری میکنن /
هر چقدر هم شما مقاومت کنید تو اکثر مواقع ازدواج و خونه خودی و خانوم خانه شدن آزادی عمل و احترام عزت و ... بیشتری نسبت به خونه پدری دارید .مثل همین استارتر که پدر و مادرشون بهش میگن سر بار ما شدی و ... و تحقیرش میکنن
ایشون اگر با یک شخص درستی ازدواج کنن میتونن برن حتی ادامه تحصیل هم بدن تا اینکه حرص بخورن تو تنهایی خودشون 
بله حال منم به هم میخوره از جمله ای که سنت میره بالا هیشکی نمیگیره ولی واقعیت جامعه ماست / جامعه ای که در اون زن و دختر مثل کالایی معامله میشه همینه دوست من / من هم مخالفم ولی همینه که هست /
بله تو بطنشون بودم خیلی ارامش داشتن و عالی بودن و زندگی اصلا به هیچ جاشون نبود تو کیف داشتن بال بال میزدن / به خاطر همین میگم که اگه دختر بودم ثطعا همین کار رو میکردم / 
بر عکسش دختر هایی رو هم دیدم که با این افکار بر عکس که اتفاقا فکر درستی هم هست و کشور ما جای درست ینیست فقط برای این افکار پیشروی کردن ولی آینده ای رو که برای خودشون ساختن اصلا راضی نیستن / بر عکس برعکسش رو هم دیدم / پسر عمه ام تو 48 سالگی با یه دختر 28 ساله ازدواج کرد / پسر عمه ام پزشک هستن و دختر هم پرستار / پسر ها هم سنشون بالا بره دیگه انتخابی نمیمونه براشون / اون پرستاره هم به خاطر پول پسر عمه ام اومد زنش شد نه چیر دیگه / ماشین بی ام و و .... رو کی ول میکنه تو این جامعه؟؟ / این رو گفتم که بگم فکر نکنید اوضاع دختر ها خرابه نخیرررر اوضاع پیر ها خراب به توان 1000 هستش / سنت که میره بالا کلا یه جور دیگه میبیننت چه پسر باشی چه دختر تر و خشک تو این جامعه با هم میسورن دوست من 
منم متاسفم هم برای خودم و هم برای این کشور ولی چی میشه کرد ؟
جامعه اینه و اصلاح هم نمیشه مجبوریم یه روزی واقعیت جامعه رو قبول کنیم چه بخواییم چه نخواییم و اگه مقاومت کنیم در برابرش خوردمون میکنه که صدای خورد شدنمون تا اونسر دنیا میره /
من مقاومت کردم و خورد شدم*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


هرچیزی میتونی بری ؟؟؟


نه! 
جداً دلم نمی‌خواد "هر" چیزی برم امّا فکر می‌کنم خودم رو باختم. 
پشتِ کنکور ماندن، فرسوده‌ترم می‌کنه.
وقتی از افسردگی حرف می‌زنی، دقیقا می‌دونم از چی میگی.
افسردگی، آدم رو فلج می‌کنه و تویِ یک دورِ باطل نگه می‌داره.
رشته‌هایی که می‌تونم برم رو بررسی کردم، فقط به یک رشته علاقه دارم (اگرچه بعید می‌دونم در ایران ارزشی داشته باشه ) و اون هم زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولیه.
نمی‌دونم در ادامه چه اتفاقی می‌افته.
رشته‌هایی که می‌تونی بری رو بررسی کن و راجع بهشون تحقیق کن. شاید رشته‌ای نظرت رو جلب کرد. 
و در آخر اگر می‌خوای پشتِ کنکور بمونی، باید موانعِ سال‌های قبلت رو رفع کنی.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> والا داداش یه جوری میگی من این شرایط  اگه داشتم ازدواج میکردم مگه پسره پولدار همه جا ریخته  والا اگه از ده تا خواستگار یکیش پولدار باشع که اصلن همونم نیس  والا الان پسرا ن خونه دارن نه ماشین نه هیچی نه کار میان خواستگاری خواستگار پولدار کجا بود دیگه 
> شاید دخترای فامیلتون شانس دارن ������
> بعدشم مگه به خاطر پول شوهر میکنن الان خیلیم کم پیدا میشه خواستگار خوب که بعدها از انتخابت پشیمون نشی ریسک کنکور به نظرم کمتر از ریسک ازدواجه


*گفتم که کیس مناسب و خوب و پوادار گیر بیاد اونو فدای کنکور نکنید / در ضمن حرفهای استارتر رو بخونید حتما*

----------


## _Joseph_

> حسودی نکن پس از ازدواج دخترا دیگه هیچی واسه خودشون ندارن تنها چیزی که دارن اینه که مردم میگن خوش بحالش با فلانی ازدواج کرد و همون ظاهرو حفظ میکنن جلو مردم و اگه یکم نزدیک باشی بهشون تازه سر از حسرت ها و زندگی داغونشون در میاری
> تفاوت هاست بین کسی که با دست خودش چیزی که میخواسته رو به دست آورده با کسی که با یه آدم پولدار ازدواج کرده


*بله درسته / البته من تا جایی که شنیدم و دیدم خودم اینا کلا غم نمیدونن چی چی هست / همین دیروز گفتم که یکی از دختر های فامیلمون ازدواج کرد / خانواده آقا داماد برای دختر خانوم یدونه خودرو دیگنیتی صفر کیلومتر خریدن انداختن پاش 
دختر خانوم هم امسال کنکور داده و 20 هزار شده تو منطقه 3 / 
والا ما هم میخوایم خودمون یزی رو به دست بیاریم ولی نمیشه / عین بابای پولداره که نمیشه که نمیشه از اول انگار اینطوری نوشتن رو سرمون
ولی خوب هر کسی زندگی خودشه میتونه انتخاب کنه 
منم نظر خودم رو در عالم دخترانه گفتم که اگر دختر بودم و شوهر پولدار و اصل و نسب دار پیش می اومد نه نمیگفتم بهش / چون الان 99 درصد مشکلات خانواده ها اقتصاد و پوله / فقط پوله
حتی اینکه ما میخواییم کنکور بدیم هم دغدغه اصلی مون که شاید حتی پنهانش کنیم بازم پوله / اصلا مگه میشه کسی دغدغه اش پول نباشه تو این جامعه؟؟ / اصلا اینکه کشورمون اینهمه مشکل داره هم از منظر اقتصاد پوله / همه چی تو این دنیا پوله مخصوصا کشوری مثل ایران /*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

در یک جمله ...
اون چیزی که توی ذهنته و داری براش تلاش میکنی رو اصلا دوست نداری ...
الکی تلاش نکن چون ذغال خاموش رو هر چقدر دم بدی، سرخ نمیشه
منم از زندگیت خبر ندارم چی به چیه ولی کلا این راهی که داری براش تلاش میکنی رو از روی میز بزار کنار  :Yahoo (15): 

پی نوشت: دیدم یه سری دوستان به ژوزف توپیدن که آی تو میخای استقلال ما رو پایمال کنی و فلان ...
میشه لطف کنید و معیار های «استقلال» از نظر خودتون رو شرح بدین؟

----------


## Vanil

> *وابستگی مالی داشتن ؟؟؟ ببینید شما ازدواج رو تو این میبینید فقط؟؟ خوب من میگم شوهر اونایی که میگم با هیچی همسرشون کاری ندارن هر چی همسرشون بگه میگن چشم / ماشین بخر -چشم / برم ادامه تحصیل بدم چشم- بریم ارمنستان چشم و بریم دبی و چشم و .... کلا با سر افتادن تو عسل / همون دخترایی که تو خونشون وقتی روسریشون می افتاد پدر غضب میکرد الآن تو ترکیه و رستوران نصرت بدون روسری دارن استوری میکنن /
> هر چقدر هم شما مقاومت کنید تو اکثر مواقع ازدواج و خونه خودی و خانوم خانه شدن آزادی عمل و احترام عزت و ... بیشتری نسبت به خونه پدری دارید .مثل همین استارتر که پدر و مادرشون بهش میگن سر بار ما شدی و ... و تحقیرش میکنن
> ایشون اگر با یک شخص درستی ازدواج کنن میتونن برن حتی ادامه تحصیل هم بدن تا اینکه حرص بخورن تو تنهایی خودشون 
> بله حال منم به هم میخوره از جمله ای که سنت میره بالا هیشکی نمیگیره ولی واقعیت جامعه ماست / جامعه ای که در اون زن و دختر مثل کالایی معامله میشه همینه دوست من / من هم مخالفم ولی همینه که هست /
> بله تو بطنشون بودم خیلی ارامش داشتن و عالی بودن و زندگی اصلا به هیچ جاشون نبود تو کیف داشتن بال بال میزدن / به خاطر همین میگم که اگه دختر بودم ثطعا همین کار رو میکردم / 
> بر عکسش دختر هایی رو هم دیدم که با این افکار بر عکس که اتفاقا فکر درستی هم هست و کشور ما جای درست ینیست فقط برای این افکار پیشروی کردن ولی آینده ای رو که برای خودشون ساختن اصلا راضی نیستن / بر عکس برعکسش رو هم دیدم / پسر عمه ام تو 48 سالگی با یه دختر 28 ساله ازدواج کرد / پسر عمه ام پزشک هستن و دختر هم پرستار / پسر ها هم سنشون بالا بره دیگه انتخابی نمیمونه براشون / اون پرستاره هم به خاطر پول پسر عمه ام اومد زنش شد نه چیر دیگه / ماشین بی ام و و .... رو کی ول میکنه تو این جامعه؟؟ / این رو گفتم که بگم فکر نکنید اوضاع دختر ها خرابه نخیرررر اوضاع پیر ها خراب به توان 1000 هستش / سنت که میره بالا کلا یه جور دیگه میبیننت چه پسر باشی چه دختر تر و خشک تو این جامعه با هم میسورن دوست من 
> منم متاسفم هم برای خودم و هم برای این کشور ولی چی میشه کرد ؟
> جامعه اینه و اصلاح هم نمیشه مجبوریم یه روزی واقعیت جامعه رو قبول کنیم چه بخواییم چه نخواییم و اگه مقاومت کنیم در برابرش خوردمون میکنه که صدای خورد شدنمون تا اونسر دنیا میره /
> من مقاومت کردم و خورد شدم*


این چیزایی که شما میگی فقط یه شوگر ددی از پسش برمیاد نه یه پسر بیست وچند ساله.وخیلیا حاضر نیستن فقط بخاطر پول همسر کسی بشن که همسن پدرشونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad.81

خب بیاین از صبحت های این تاپیک نتیجه بگیریم:
1-رشته تاپ خوبن بقیه خرن!
2-شوهر میخوایم ولی استقلال مالی خودمون!
3-یا شوهر با عزت و احترام میکنیم یا نکنیم پدرمون مارو به زور شوهر میده!
دوستان درسته وضع مملکت خوب نیست ولی شماها دیگه...!

----------


## _Joseph_

> درس نمیخوندم و وسطای سال افسردگیم شدید تر میشه 
> مخم اصلااا نمیکشه 
> خصوصا درسا جدید شد و این تغییر نظام ک اومد 
> کلی دردسرای دیگ


*خوب وقتی این مشکل رو داری چرا میخوای باز بمونی پشت کنکور؟؟؟ 
اگه نمیتونی بخونی و کشش رو نداری دیگه که کاملا طبیعی هستش چون کنکور فرسایشی هستش سال اول بهترین موقع است برای قبولی / نهایت میمونی برای سال دوم / از سال سوم به بعد واقعا فرسایشی میشه کنکور و پیرت میکنه و فرسوده ات میکنه و افسرده ات میکنه و .... نمیگم نمیشه بعد سال سوم قبول شد هااا نه ولی آدمی که سال چهارم و پنجم قبول میشه این روحیات که شما دارید رو کلا حل کرده و هوش هیجانی بالایی داره و غر نمیزنه الکی 
به نظرم که اگه ازدواج نمیکنید و اپشن این رو فعلا نمیخوایید 
برید آزاد و پیام نور و .... 
چون امسال اگه بمونید با این روحیه نتیجه فرقی نمیکنه زیاد با این تفاوت که پیر تر و افسرده تر میشید و فرسوده تر / 
زندگی خودتونه و انتخاب خودتون ....*

----------


## _Joseph_

> این چیزایی که شما میگی فقط یه شوگر ددی از پسش برمیاد نه یه پسر بیست وچند ساله.وخیلیا حاضر نیستن فقط بخاطر پول همسر کسی بشن که همسن پدرشونه


*چی بگم والا /
یا شما هنوز سنتون نمیرسه یه چیزایی رو ببینید و درک کنید 
یا تو خونه پدری جاتون خیلی دنجه و جامعه رو نمی بینید
یا میبینید ولی عین خیالتون نیست
ولی یه روزی میرسید به این حرف من 
*

----------


## Vanil

> *چی بگم والا /
> یا شما هنوز سنتون نمیرسه یه چیزایی رو ببینید و درک کنید 
> یا تو خونه پدری جاتون خیلی دنجه و جامعه رو نمی بینید
> یا میبینید ولی عین خیالتون نیست
> ولی یه روزی میرسید به این حرف من 
> *


://
نمیدونم چی بگم فقط امیدوارم خدا در آینده بهت دختر نده چون ۱۴سالگی شوهرش میدی با این تفکرات.

----------


## _Joseph_

> ://
> نمیدونم چی بگم فقط امیدوارم خدا در آینده بهت دختر نده چون ۱۴سالگی شوهرش میدی با این تفکرات.


*اشتباه قضاوت نکنید 

1-من در این مملکت  چیز میخورم و بچه دار میشم 
2- بنده فرقی بین دختر و پسر نمیبینم 
ولی اگر یه روزی بحث خدا و ... نباشه و کروموزوم ها جوری بشن که دختر دارد بشم دخترم رو به قول بعضیا ترشی میندازمش و به هیشکی نمیدمش خودم جوری بزرگش میکنم که این تفکرات اصلا به ذهنش خطور نکنه/: 
روزی هم که خواست خودش با رضایت خودش بره نه من

 اونیکه 14 سالگی دختر میده دقیقا الان تو مملکت ما ها داره زندگی میکنه و به این روز انداخته ما رو چه بخوای چه نخوای تو زندگی شما و من تاثیر گزار هست این قضیه / 


*

----------


## WickedSick

> ب خودم ایمان ندارم 
> میترسم از اینکه قدم بزارم تو مسیر درس خوندن 
> چون همش فک میکنم ک نمیشه و نمیتونم 
> چون خیلی ساله ک دورم از درس هیچی تو خاطرم نیست


لازمه شروع کردن به یک کار، ایمان نیست!
من نگفتم شما قطعا قبول میشی یا...
من میفهمم شمارو و درک میکنم که چی میگین
اما من حرفی که زدم ارتباطی به این قضیه نداره.
شما داری آینده راه و معایب و مزایای اون راه با توجه به وضعیت و شخصیت خودتون رو مینویسی. این اصلا انگیزه ای نمیخواد!
انگیزه بعد از انجام این کار، به وجود میاد. قول میدم.

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


همه ب من میگن این مدتو بخونی چون پایه ات ضعیفه حتی نمیتونی زیرده هزار منطقه سه بشی 
واقعا انقد سخته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ترسوندن منو کلا جرئت انجام هیچ کاریو ندارم


تا کی باید بهت طعنه بزنن بخاطر رویایی که ده ساله میخوای برسی ولی هنوز توش موندی؟
تا کی میخوای اتشفشان تلاشتو خاموش کنی؟ بالا گفتی تو این مدت قد یکماهم نخوندی! تمومش کن یه بار  بخواه یه بار مردونه یه بار زنونه پاش بمون و بخون
ببین ایا دو روز دیگه بخاطر موندن بخاطر تلاشت بهت مدال رتبه میدن یا نه؟ چیت از رتبه یک کنکور کمتره؟ تلاشت خب کاری کن فوران کنه اتشفشان درونت
اگه واقعا بخوای اگه بمونی اگه بهونه نیاری اگه نگی اعصابم نمیکشه اگه فاز دپ بودن نگیری اگه نترسی و بری جلو از مسیر لذت ببری میرسی بهش
خیلی بدم میاد اینا رو میگم ولی دنیا به ادمای ضعیف نیاز نداره قوی شو و قوی بمون
میگی میترسم میگی ضعیفم میگی چرا خانواده اینطور میگن؟ چون اینقدر ضعیف بودی که نمیتونن تصور کنن قوی بشی چی میشی 
وقتی همیشه یه مرغ بودی و تلاشی برا پرواز نکردی چطور میخوای بقیه پروازتو باور کنن و بگن تو یه عقابی؟
ببین ختم کلام مسیر کنکور مسیر عشقه ، مسیر عقل نیست
عقل تو رو با کارای دیروزت میسنجه که کاری نکردی پس میگی نمیشه ولی عاشق که باشی مجبوری که بری تا برسی چون انگیزس برات
کسی که عاشقه نمیپرسه بهش میرسم یا نه از بقیه نظر نمیخواد بلکه بلند میشه میگه هرطور شده میرسم بهش
یه عاشق اینطوریه !♠♥ احساسات روزانه♥♠امروز چه حسی داری؟!♠♥
خب حالا بهم بگو عاشق هدفتی؟ اگه اره بیا عشقتو اثبات کن نظرات ملتو رها کن 
تنها چیزی که به تنها کسی که ممکنه باید اثبات کنی عشقته به معشوقت حالا اگه عاشقی بهش اثبات کن*

----------


## fateme18

عزیز دلم منم دقیقا شرایط تو رو دارم با این تفاوت که من ازدواج کردم و بچه دارم امسال کنکور شرکت نکردم ولی برای سال آینده برنامه دارم ،هدفمم فرهنگیان

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> *جامعه همینه دوست من / منم موافق این شکلی بودن نیستم ولی متاسفانه همینه که هست مخصوصا تو جاهای کوچیک و شهرای کوچیک / یادمه تو شهرمون یه دختر خانومی بود درس میخوند تا دکتری خوند و به همه خواستگاراش جواب رد داد و بعد دکتری هم برگشت سر خونه اول و خونه پدرش / تو شهر پشت سرش میگفتن مشکل داره دختره و هیچ کس نمیرفت خواستگاریش / بعدشم مجبور شد بره زن یه بابایی بشه که همسرش فوت کرده بود و سه تا پسر داشت همسن خودش 
> فقط به دلیل اینکه فرار کنه از خونه پدرش و مستقل زندگی کنه 
> الآن پول تقریبا میتونم بگم 99 درصد مشکلات زندگی مارو تشکیل میده / هر کی پول داره میشه گفت اعصابش سر جای خودشه و رفتارش خوبه و کلا زندگیش راحت هستش /** /
> چون من دیدم که این تفکری که الان شما دارید تو این جامعه متاسفانه به جدایی منجر میشه در اکثر مواقع / عشق دیگه کشکه پول الآن همه چی شده 
> نمونه اش هم زیاده تو جامعه
> 
> ای کاش اونطوری که میخواستیم میتونستیم زندگی کنیم چه پسر و چه دختر*


متاسفانه بله جامعه اینطوریه و کاش بیایم خودمون این سندروم سیندرلا رو از بطن جامعه و از ذهن دخترها پاک کنیم نه این که اینها رو سوق بدیم به سمت این چیزها . ازدواج اصلا بد نیست من میگم فکر نکنیم دختر فقط با ازدواج کردن موفق میشه

باز هم خطاب به استارتر : اگر توان داری بشین بخون سوبله چوبله بخون به هدفتون برسید حیفه  :Yahoo (2):   اگرم دیدی نمیتونی فدای سرت برو و در رشته ای ک انتخاب میکنی موفق شو

----------


## thanks god

> سلام امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب
>  باشه بعضیاتون منو میشناسین 
> کلا هرچی تاپیک میزنما انگاری هیچی ب هیچی و نحسم هیچکی هیچ کمکمی نمیکنه 
> من امسال پنج ساله ک پشت کنکورم پشت کنکور ب معنای درس خوندن ن ها درسی نخوندم اگرم خوندم شاید تو این پنج سال سرجمع ی ماه نشده 
> من کلا درسم خوب بود تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم ولی از پیش دانشگاهی دیگ ول کردم 
> شهرمون کوچیکه و از اونجاییم ک شاگرد ممتاز بودم همه انتظار پزشکی داشتن ازم 
> از پیش دانشگاهی ب بعد درسی نخوندم و کنکورام همه با رتبه های نجومی بوده 
> ی سالم ریاضی دادم ک بازم هیچی قبول نشدم 
> ملتمسانه ازتون خواهش میکنم ک ی بار بهم کمک کنید 
> ...


سلام 

با توجه به پیشینه شما ، بنده توصیه میکنم به شما که در *کنکور انسانی و زبان سال 1401* شرکت کنید ، اولین اولویت برای شما همون *دانشگاه فرهنگیان* باشه ، اولویت دوم روانشناسی.

کنکور ریاضی توصیه نمیشه ، چون جنبه های روانی و افسردگی شما رو شاید بدتر کنه ، ضمنا کسب رتبه خوب در طی یکسال و پذیرش در دانشگاه فرهنگیان در کنکور انسانی به مراتب شرایط بهتری نسبت به کنکور ریاضی داره { ظرفیت ریاضی 2000 و انسانی 15000 جهت فرهنگیان }
کنکور زبان هم تیری در تاریکیه و به نظرم همینطور الکی شرکت کنید ، اصلا پاسخنامه رو خط خطی کنید ، گزینه شانسی بزنید ، فقط شرکت کنید
با توجه به پیشینه شما در مسائل مربوط به روان ، به نظرم برای *رشته روانشناسی* هم مناسب هستید ، چون در کنار اینکه تحصیل میکنید ، هنگامی که با جنبه ها و دلایل افسردگی و فعالیت های مغزی خودتون آشنا بشید بر بسیاری از مشکلات غلبه خواهید کرد.

الان شروع کنید خیلی بهتر از اینه که 30 سالگی شروع کنید و 30 سالگی شروع کنید خیلی بهتر از اینه که از 40 سالگی شروع کنید.
پس شما از فردا هر ساعتی که بیدار شدید { اصلا برام مهم نیست شاید 7 شب بیدار شدید } ، یکی از کتب عمومی یا اگه کتب تخصصی انسانی دارید ، یک کتاب تخصصی بردارید و بگید من قصدم اینه که متن رو بخونم و هیچی ازش نفهمم ، من قصدم اینه که از کل این کتاب هیچی نفهمم و فقط متنش رو بخونم مثل یک کامپیوتر و چند ساعت پشت سر هم بخون، تجربه ثابت کرده هرچقدر وسواس در مطالعه کاهش پیدا کنه ، میزان یادگیری فرد افزایش پیدا میکنه ، ضمنا به هیچ وجه به صفحه قبل برنگرد و تند تند بخون برو جلو و اگه کتاب رو تموم کردی یک کتاب دیگه بردار و اون کتاب رو لااقل تا چند روزی دوره نکن چون اینطور به مغز ثابت میکنی در دور اول تمرکز بیشتری روی محتوا داشته باشه.{این بند برای درس ریاضی صادق نیست}

*موفق باشید*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


 نگین بیخیال کنکور شو ک تنها راهمه


سلام دوست عزیز
یکم رک صحبت کنیم فکرکنم بهتر باشه.لطفا از جملاتی که میگم ناراحت نشید
در جواب عنوان تاپیکتون باید بگم که هیچ کسی در اطرافتون یا اینجا نمی تونه به شما کمک کنه.اونی که می تونه به تو کمک کنه خودتی
وقتی خودت نمی خوای به خودت کمک کنی،پس منتظر کمک بقیه هم نباش.
حرف های شما با کارهاتون تناقض داره.کسی که فقط یک راه داره باید اون مسیر رو با تمام توانش بره.اگه کنکور تنها راهتونه باید چشمتون رو به هر کسی که بهت میگه نمی تونه ببندی!باید در عمل نشون بدی که آره من می تونم.اگه واقعا درست بخونی قطعااااااااااااااااا به چیزی که می خوای میرسی.اگه هم نخونی یا خوب نخونی وسط سال جا بزنی قطعاااااااااااااااااا نمی رسی.
کنکور یعنی تلاش توی مسیر درست.رتبه زیر 10 هزار منطقه 3 چیزیه که بگی من نمی تونم یا نمی کشم؟؟؟؟
اینا همش بهانه است
و اما در جواب این که چه کار کنم؟
یا امسال رو از درس خوندن کم نگذار و به هدفت برس
اما اگه هدفت واقعا هدف نیست! و قلبت براش نمی زنه و تنها راهت نیست! یه رشته آزاد یا سوابق تحصیلی رو با توجه به درسایی که تو دبیرستان علاقه داشتی بزن و تو دانشگاه از صفر شروع کن.درس هات رو با حس خوب بخون.کنارش می تونی یه حرفه رو هم یاد بگیری*

----------


## Vanil

> *اشتباه قضاوت نکنید 
> 
> 1-من در این مملکت  چیز میخورم و بچه دار میشم 
> 2- بنده فرقی بین دختر و پسر نمیبینم 
> ولی اگر یه روزی بحث خدا و ... نباشه و کروموزوم ها جوری بشن که دختر دارد بشم دخترم رو به قول بعضیا ترشی میندازمش و به هیشکی نمیدمش خودم جوری بزرگش میکنم که این تفکرات اصلا به ذهنش خطور نکنه/: 
> روزی هم که خواست خودش با رضایت خودش بره نه من
> 
>  اونیکه 14 سالگی دختر میده دقیقا الان تو مملکت ما ها داره زندگی میکنه و به این روز انداخته ما رو چه بخوای چه نخوای تو زندگی شما و من تاثیر گزار هست این قضیه / 
> 
> ...


پس چیزی که برای خودت نمی‌پسندی برای دیگران هم نپسند :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Joseph_

> پس چیزی که برای خودت نمی‌پسندی برای دیگران هم نپسند


*
مگر من گفتم دوست عزیز به اجبار ازدواج کنند؟؟؟ 
چرا برای نسل جدید 80 باید / اصلا هیچ 
وللش . موفق باشید* :Yahoo (5):

----------


## .Delaram

> *بله درسته / البته من تا جایی که شنیدم و دیدم خودم اینا کلا غم نمیدونن چی چی هست / همین دیروز گفتم که یکی از دختر های فامیلمون ازدواج کرد / خانواده آقا داماد برای دختر خانوم یدونه خودرو دیگنیتی صفر کیلومتر خریدن انداختن پاش 
> دختر خانوم هم امسال کنکور داده و 20 هزار شده تو منطقه 3 / 
> والا ما هم میخوایم خودمون یزی رو به دست بیاریم ولی نمیشه / عین بابای پولداره که نمیشه که نمیشه از اول انگار اینطوری نوشتن رو سرمون
> ولی خوب هر کسی زندگی خودشه میتونه انتخاب کنه 
> منم نظر خودم رو در عالم دخترانه گفتم که اگر دختر بودم و شوهر پولدار و اصل و نسب دار پیش می اومد نه نمیگفتم بهش / چون الان 99 درصد مشکلات خانواده ها اقتصاد و پوله / فقط پوله
> حتی اینکه ما میخواییم کنکور بدیم هم دغدغه اصلی مون که شاید حتی پنهانش کنیم بازم پوله / اصلا مگه میشه کسی دغدغه اش پول نباشه تو این جامعه؟؟ / اصلا اینکه کشورمون اینهمه مشکل داره هم از منظر اقتصاد پوله / همه چی تو این دنیا پوله مخصوصا کشوری مثل ایران /*


قدرت پول رو که نمیشه انکار کرد
ولی لذت به دست آوردن چیزهایی که میخوای تو شرایط مختلف و نمیشه با شوهر پولدار یا بابای پولدار یکی کرد
هرچند تفکرات اون‌شخص غرق در پول کلا فرق داره
شماهم خیلی حسرت نخور ازاون‌شوهرا یکی بود که قسمت دختر فامیلتون شد رفت  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Vanil

> *
> مگر من گفتم دوست عزیز به اجبار ازدواج کنند؟؟؟ 
> چرا برای نسل جدید 80 باید / اصلا هیچ 
> وللش . موفق باشید*


دوست عزیز با دیدن پیامای شما ممکنه کسی تصمیم اشتباهی بگیره مخصوصا بچه های زیر ۱۸سال که عموما از روی احساسات تصمیم می‌گیرن نه عقل ومنطق.
و اینکه من دهه هفتادیم :Yahoo (100): .

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوست عزیز با دیدن پیامای شما ممکنه کسی تصمیم اشتباهی بگیره مخصوصا بچه های زیر ۱۸سال که عموما از روی احساسات تصمیم می‌گیرن نه عقل ومنطق.
> و اینکه من دهه هفتادیم.


*اونموقع  که نمیشه اصلا نظر گذاشت 

کسی که تو انجمن با گفته من که نه میشناستم و نه دیدتم و ... تصمیم میگیره و 18 سالش شده رو نمیدونم باید چیکار کرد 

خوشبختم*  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _Joseph_

> قدرت پول رو که نمیشه انکار کرد
> ولی لذت به دست آوردن چیزهایی که میخوای تو شرایط مختلف و نمیشه با شوهر پولدار یا بابای پولدار یکی کرد
> هرچند تفکرات اون‌شخص غرق در پول کلا فرق داره
> شماهم خیلی حسرت نخور ازاون‌شوهرا یکی بود که قسمت دختر فامیلتون شد رفت


*
ببین نمیدونم چقدر تو جامعه هستید و با مردم رابطه دارید و .... 
ولی این حرفهای شما هیچ خریداری نداره الا خودتون . من میدونم و درک میکنم این حرفها رو ولی این حرفها رو اینقدر برای خودتون تکرار میکنید و تکرار میکنید و .... که میبینید فقط خودتون موندید با ارزش های خودتون که برای دیگران بی ارزشه

من خودم جزو این دسته هستم و تنهام ولی خوب شناختم خودم رو و جامعه رو 
برای همینم هست که من فقط به عنوان یه صدا دارم یه چیزی رو به گوش میرسونم که خودتون بگیرید چی به چیه 

در ضمن همین دخر خانوم های انجمن که الان دارن مستقل بودن و میکنن تو جشم من و پسر های این انجمن و میگن پول همه چیز نیست و ... / اگه برن ازدواج کنن در اینده و یا یه دوست پسر داشته باشن که بی پول باشه اولین چیزی که به چشمی میارن و یاهاش جزش میدن همین بی پولیشه / اصلا دیگه عشق و معرف و ... بین دختر و پسر وجود نداره / شما پسری رو دوست داری انتخاب کنی شیک پوش باشه و خوشتیپ باشه و پولدار باشه و ... کلا معیار ها تغییر کرده دوست من / 
فرق من و مشا اینه که شما یه چیزی خوندید و شنیدید و ... ولی من اینارو دیدم خودم تو کف جامعه 
99 درصد زندگی پوله و 99 درصد مشکلات زندگی امروزی ایرانیها با پول رفع میبشه/ میمونه 1 درصدش که اگه یک درضدی بشید دیگه تنها شدید و باید یکی مثل خودتون یک درصدی پیدا کنید.

ویدیو زیر رو هم ببینید. اگر جزو این افرادید تبریک میگم ما یک درصدی هستیم* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76



ببین نمیدونم چقدر تو جامعه هستید و با مردم رابطه دارید و .... 
ولی این حرفهای شما هیچ خریداری نداره الا خودتون . من میدونم و درک میکنم این حرفها رو ولی این حرفها رو اینقدر برای خودتون تکرار میکنید و تکرار میکنید و .... که میبینید فقط خودتون موندید با ارزش های خودتون که برای دیگران بی ارزشه

من خودم جزو این دسته هستم و تنهام ولی خوب شناختم خودم رو و جامعه رو 
برای همینم هست که من فقط به عنوان یه صدا دارم یه چیزی رو به گوش میرسونم که خودتون بگیرید چی به چیه 

در ضمن همین دخر خانوم های انجمن که الان دارن مستقل بودن و میکنن تو جشم من و پسر های این انجمن و میگن پول همه چیز نیست و ... / اگه برن ازدواج کنن در اینده و یا یه دوست پسر داشته باشن که بی پول باشه اولین چیزی که به چشمی میارن و یاهاش جزش میدن همین بی پولیشه / اصلا دیگه عشق و معرف و ... بین دختر و پسر وجود نداره / شما پسری رو دوست داری انتخاب کنی شیک پوش باشه و خوشتیپ باشه و پولدار باشه و ... کلا معیار ها تغییر کرده دوست من / 
فرق من و مشا اینه که شما یه چیزی خوندید و شنیدید و ... ولی من اینارو دیدم خودم تو کف جامعه 
99 درصد زندگی پوله و 99 درصد مشکلات زندگی امروزی ایرانیها با پول رفع میبشه/ میمونه 1 درصدش که اگه یک درضدی بشید دیگه تنها شدید و باید یکی مثل خودتون یک درصدی پیدا کنید.

ویدیو زیر رو هم ببینید. اگر جزو این افرادید تبریک میگم ما یک درصدی هستیم







خیلی قشنگ بود ویدیوعه_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خیلی قشنگ بود ویدیوعه_


*مگه میشه مسعود کیمیایی حرف قشنگ نزه ؟؟؟ تنها آدم حسابی هنر سینمای ایرانه*

----------


## Farzanh

> *
> ببین نمیدونم چقدر تو جامعه هستید و با مردم رابطه دارید و .... 
> ولی این حرفهای شما هیچ خریداری نداره الا خودتون . من میدونم و درک میکنم این حرفها رو ولی این حرفها رو اینقدر برای خودتون تکرار میکنید و تکرار میکنید و .... که میبینید فقط خودتون موندید با ارزش های خودتون که برای دیگران بی ارزشه
> 
> من خودم جزو این دسته هستم و تنهام ولی خوب شناختم خودم رو و جامعه رو 
> برای همینم هست که من فقط به عنوان یه صدا دارم یه چیزی رو به گوش میرسونم که خودتون بگیرید چی به چیه 
> 
> در ضمن همین دخر خانوم های انجمن که الان دارن مستقل بودن و میکنن تو جشم من و پسر های این انجمن و میگن پول همه چیز نیست و ... / اگه برن ازدواج کنن در اینده و یا یه دوست پسر داشته باشن که بی پول باشه اولین چیزی که به چشمی میارن و یاهاش جزش میدن همین بی پولیشه / اصلا دیگه عشق و معرف و ... بین دختر و پسر وجود نداره / شما پسری رو دوست داری انتخاب کنی شیک پوش باشه و خوشتیپ باشه و پولدار باشه و ... کلا معیار ها تغییر کرده دوست من / 
> فرق من و مشا اینه که شما یه چیزی خوندید و شنیدید و ... ولی من اینارو دیدم خودم تو کف جامعه 
> ...


مامان منم  بهم میگه کلن دو راه داری 
یا اینکه با اولین خواستگار خوبی که واست اومد فکراتو میکنی وازدواج میکنی 
یا هم راه دیگه اش اینه که مرد ومردان بشینی پای درست ودرس بخونی شاید به جایی رسیدی 
به قول همه کلن دختر باید بره نمیشه خونه بابا باشه مردم حرف در میارن مردم فلان میگن دختره فلانی نگاه هنو خونه باباشه حتمن یه عیبی داره و....... 
چه بخوایم چه نخوایم داریم تو این جامع زندگی میکنی با همین افکار عهد بوق کی از نسلی به نسل دیگه منتقل میشه 
حرفام ربطی به موضوع تایپیک نداشت فق میخواستم خودم خالی کنم
ویدیوهم خیلی قشنگ بود

----------


## Farzanh

حالا یه سوال درسی 
شیمی بین آقاجانی وبابایی کدوم بهتره
عربی بین فلاح و واعظی 
ریاضی ملاک پور یا سادات
فیزیک یحیوی یا نوکنده 
اگه تجربه ای دارید از تدریسشون

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farzanh


مامان منم  بهم میگه کلن دو راه داری 
یا اینکه با اولین خواستگار خوبی که واست اومد فکراتو میکنی وازدواج میکنی 
یا هم راه دیگه اش اینه که مرد ومردان بشینی پای درست ودرس بخونی شاید به جایی رسیدی 
به قول همه کلن دختر باید بره نمیشه خونه بابا باشه مردم حرف در میارن مردم فلان میگن دختره فلانی نگاه هنو خونه باباشه حتمن یه عیبی داره و....... 
چه بخوایم چه نخوایم داریم تو این جامع زندگی میکنی با همین افکار عهد بوق کی از نسلی به نسل دیگه منتقل میشه 
حرفام ربطی به موضوع تایپیک نداشت فق میخواستم خودم خالی کنم
ویدیوهم خیلی قشنگ بود




اره دقیقا همینطور 
چه دختر چه پسر 
ته هر مسیری که انجام قراره بدیم باید ازدواج باشه .... ( با مامانم بحثم شده بود چند وقت پیش بهم گفت که بابات 24 سالش بوده ازدواج کرده تو هنوز 22 سالته و....)

ما خونواده هامون خیلی حساسن رو همین ....
کلا تفکر خونواده ایرانی رو هیچ وقت نمیشه تغییر داد ....
خیلی سخته میدونم ولی خوب همینه که هست 
هرکی هم میگه ازدواج نمیکنم و.... چرند میگه اخرش یا میکنه یا همش جنگ و دعواس تو خونه شون و تهش غصه و ناراحتی و پشیمونی 



ایشالله همه تو زندگی شون موفق باشن_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farzanh


حالا یه سوال درسی 
شیمی بین آقاجانی وبابایی کدوم بهتره
عربی بین فلاح و واعظی 
ریاضی ملاک پور یا سادات
فیزیک یحیوی یا نوکنده 
اگه تجربه ای دارید از تدریسشون



به نظرم ترکیبی کار کن 
مثلا واسه عربی 
واعظی برای ترجمه خوبه 
قواعد رو فلاح ....
حتما یه درسو با یه نفر کامل نرو_

----------


## _Joseph_

> مامان منم  بهم میگه کلن دو راه داری 
> یا اینکه با اولین خواستگار خوبی که واست اومد فکراتو میکنی وازدواج میکنی 
> یا هم راه دیگه اش اینه که مرد ومردان بشینی پای درست ودرس بخونی شاید به جایی رسیدی 
> به قول همه کلن دختر باید بره نمیشه خونه بابا باشه مردم حرف در میارن مردم فلان میگن دختره فلانی نگاه هنو خونه باباشه حتمن یه عیبی داره و....... 
> چه بخوایم چه نخوایم داریم تو این جامع زندگی میکنی با همین افکار عهد بوق کی از نسلی به نسل دیگه منتقل میشه 
> حرفام ربطی به موضوع تایپیک نداشت فق میخواستم خودم خالی کنم
> ویدیوهم خیلی قشنگ بود


*بله / این رو میگن که دختر مال دیگریه نه مال مامان باباش /:
ولی باز هم میگم خواستگار خوب پیدا شد و ادم حسابی بود و پولدار بود { اینش خیلی مهمه} برید . ما پسر ها خودمون رو به آب و اتیش مینیم که پولدار بشیم تا بتونیم ازدواج کنیم و سرکوفت نخریم از خانوم و تامینش کنیم { چون دختر با روحیه ساختن تو این مملکت دیگه نمونده و اکثر دخترا ویترینی شدن به قول حاجیمون  دختر ها میان که همه چیز حی و حاضر و آماده باشه . از صفر الان کسی رمق ساختن  نداره و اگه هم بخواد خانواده اش نمیزارن و میگن باید مایه دار باشه و ...} کلا ما پسر ها خیلی بد بختیم اینقدر تلاش میکنیم پولدار بشیم و .... بعد دختر ها میگن پول که همه چیز نیست و ... مال میخواییم وابسته به جیب شوهرمون نباشیم و .... خوب بسم الله بیایید شروع کنیم دیگه اینقدر که شما روشنفکرید  پس فردا همینا به خاطر نداری دست رد میزنن به پسری که اهل ساختن زندگی هستش / نه پسری که با پول باباش زن میگیره و ماشین و .../ کلا یه انگیزه ای برا یما پسر ها باقی بزارید در کل  همین نشون میده که دختر های این انجمن جامعه رو هنوز نشناختنه اند
ولی اگه نمیخوایید ازدواج کنید 
در غیر اینصورت خودتون رو باید اذیت کنید و بمیرید و زنده شوید صد بار تا به جایی برسید مثل ما پسر ها باید خودتون رو به آب و آتیش بکشید .*

----------


## Farzanh

> _
> 
> 
> به نظرم ترکیبی کار کن 
> مثلا واسه عربی 
> واعظی برای ترجمه خوبه 
> قواعد رو فلاح ....
> حتما یه درسو با یه نفر کامل نرو_


ترجمم خوبه 
نیاز به کلاس نیس فقط واسه قواعد میخوام عربیو

----------


## _Joseph_

> حالا یه سوال درسی 
> شیمی بین آقاجانی وبابایی کدوم بهتره
> عربی بین فلاح و واعظی 
> ریاضی ملاک پور یا سادات
> فیزیک یحیوی یا نوکنده 
> اگه تجربه ای دارید از تدریسشون


*همه شون خوبن به جز ریاضی که صد در صد ملاکپور خوبه*

----------


## _Zari_

_مگه حتما باید رفت دانشگاه برای مستقل شدن؟

برو یه حرفه یاد بگیر
5 سال واقعا زمان زیادیه... به گفته خودتم هدفی هم نداری
رشته های فرهنگیان هم نمیدونم سنت میخوره یا نه اما اگه میخوای از انسانی بری که متقاضی برای فرهنگیان تو انسانی خیلی زیاده
من نه میدونم تو چه سطحی هستی نه بقیه
تکلیف خودتو فقط خودت میتونی مشخص کنی
داشتن هدف تو زندگی اولین گامه 
تو اولین گامتم هنوز شک داری براش
واقعبینانه فکر کن نه از روی ناامیدی محض، نه از روی هیجان

در آخر دانشگاه رفتن خوبه، اما همه چیز نیست
اگر میخوای مستقل شی و دانشگاه رو فقط برای درامد میبینی برو یه حرفه ای که ازش خوشت میاد رو یاد بگیر

اگر به معلم شدن واقعا علاقه داری و تصمیمت شد کنکور دادن و فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کردی و به سنت نخورد یا نیوردی میتونی به علوم تربیتی هم فکر کنی، لیسانسشو بگیری و خودتو اماده کنی برای ازمون استخدامی اموزش پرورش
ازاد بدون کنکور هم گزینه مناسبیه

اما خوب فکر کن..امیدوارم موفق باشی_

----------


## Farzanh

> *بله / این رو میگن که دختر مال دیگریه نه مال مامان باباش /:
> ولی باز هم میگم خواستگار خوب پیدا شد و ادم حسابی بود و پولدار بود { اینش خیلی مهمه} برید . ما پسر ها خودمون رو به آب و اتیش مینیم که پولدار بشیم تا بتونیم ازدواج کنیم و سرکوفت نخریم از خانوم و تامینش کنیم { چون دختر با روحیه ساختن تو این مملکت دیگه نمونده و اکثر دخترا ویترینی شدن به قول حاجیمون  دختر ها میان که همه چیز حی و حاضر و آماده باشه . از صفر الان کسی رمق ساختن  نداره و اگه هم بخواد خانواده اش نمیزارن و میگن باید مایه دار باشه و ...} کلا ما پسر ها خیلی بد بختیم اینقدر تلاش میکنیم پولدار بشیم و .... بعد دختر ها میگن پول که همه چیز نیست و ... مال میخواییم وابسته به جیب شوهرمون نباشیم و .... خوب بسم الله بیایید شروع کنیم دیگه اینقدر که شما روشنفکرید  پس فردا همینا به خاطر نداری دست رد میزنن به پسری که اهل ساختن زندگی هستش / نه پسری که با پول باباش زن میگیره و ماشین و .../ کلا یه انگیزه ای برا یما پسر ها باقی بزارید در کل  همین نشون میده که دختر های این انجمن جامعه رو هنوز نشناختنه اند
> ولی اگه نمیخوایید ازدواج کنید 
> در غیر اینصورت خودتون رو باید اذیت کنید و بمیرید و زنده شوید صد بار تا به جایی برسید مثل ما پسر ها باید خودتون رو به آب و آتیش بکشید .*


حرفاتون کاملن درسته ولی همه جا اینجوری نیس 
مخصوصن جایی که من زندگی میکنم بهشت پسراس به نظرم 
پسره نه کار داره نه خونه نه چیزی میان خواستگاری تازشم بهش دخترم میدن 
مثلن ما یکی از فامیلامون  دختره ۱۶ سالشو داد به یه پسره ۳۰ ساله که نه کار داره نه پول نه قیافه به اجبار اونم 
چرا به خاطر اینکه مامان بزرگ دختره گفته این ۱۶ سالشه دوسال دیگه اگه بمونه خونه میترشه کسی نمیاد بگیرتش به اولین خواستگاری که اومدن دادن دختره رو که بعد چن ماه دختره با چمدون اومد گفت نمیخام پسره رو ولی باز پدر ومادرش دختره وفرستادن به خاطر اینکه حامله بود 
همه جا اینجوری که شما میگید نیس همه جا پسرا خودشونو به آب واتیش نمیزنن والا اکثر آقایون اینحا دوماد سرخونن میا هم وصل جیب پدشون هستن نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچوند

----------


## _Joseph_

> حرفاتون کاملن درسته ولی همه جا اینجوری نیس 
> مخصوصن جایی که من زندگی میکنم بهشت پسراس به نظرم 
> پسره نه کار داره نه خونه نه چیزی میان خواستگاری تازشم بهش دخترم میدن 
> مثلن ما یکی از فامیلامون  دختره ۱۶ سالشه داد به یه پسره ۳۰ ساله که نه کار داره نه پول نه قیافه به اجبار اونم 
> چرا به خاطر اینکه مامان بزرگ دختره گفته این ۱۶ سالشه دوسال دیگه اگه بمونه خونه میترسه کسی نمیاد بگیرنش به اولین خواستگاری که اومدن دادن دختره رو که بعد چن ماه دختره با چمدون آورد گفت نمیخام پسره رو ولی بار پدر ومادرش دختره وفرستادن به خاطر اینکه حامله بود 
> همه جا اینجوری که شما میگید نیس همه جا پسرا خودشونو به آب واتیش نمیزنن والا اکثر آقایون اینحا دوماد سرخوشم یا هم وصل جیب پدشون هستن نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچوند


*والا ما که این شکلی هستیم بازم سرکوفت میشنویسم اونا که دیگه در حد اعلان
بیچاره دختره* :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Saeed79

> حرفاتون کاملن درسته ولی همه جا اینجوری نیس 
> مخصوصن جایی که من زندگی میکنم بهشت پسراس به نظرم 
> پسره نه کار داره نه خونه نه چیزی میان خواستگاری تازشم بهش دخترم میدن 
> مثلن ما یکی از فامیلامون  دختره ۱۶ سالشه داد به یه پسره ۳۰ ساله که نه کار داره نه پول نه قیافه به اجبار اونم 
> چرا به خاطر اینکه مامان بزرگ دختره گفته این ۱۶ سالشه دوسال دیگه اگه بمونه خونه میترسه کسی نمیاد بگیرنش به اولین خواستگاری که اومدن دادن دختره رو که بعد چن ماه دختره با چمدون آورد گفت نمیخام پسره رو ولی بار پدر ومادرش دختره وفرستادن به خاطر اینکه حامله بود 
> همه جا اینجوری که شما میگید نیس همه جا پسرا خودشونو به آب واتیش نمیزنن والا اکثر آقایون اینحا دوماد سرخوشم یا هم وصل جیب پدشون هستن نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچوند


*اینا تک مورد توی شهرای کوچیکه
عموم جامعه اصلا چنین چیزی نیست و حرف جوزف کاملا درسته*

----------


## Berlin

> حالا یه سوال درسی 
> شیمی بین آقاجانی وبابایی کدوم بهتره
> عربی بین فلاح و واعظی 
> ریاضی ملاک پور یا سادات
> فیزیک یحیوی یا نوکنده 
> اگه تجربه ای دارید از تدریسشون


بنظر من
شیمی بابایی 
عربی فلاح
ریاضی ملاک پور
فیزیک یحیوی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farzanh


ترجمم خوبه 
نیاز به کلاس نیس فقط واسه قواعد میخوام عربیو


پس همون فلح برو 
درکنارش تست خیلی سبز بزن موفق باشی_

----------


## Saeed79

*وقتی خودتون درس نمیخونید چرا واقعا انتظار دارید بقیه کمکتون کنند ؟
خط اول کنکور خود شمایین بعد نشستین  دنبال راهنمایی بقیه ؟
من بعید میدونم تا وقتی مشکل قبول نشدنتون رو بقیه و اطرافیان بدونین , سال دیگه هم قبول بشین 
شرمنده من انگیزشی کار نمیکنم کلا ... واقعیت اینه . شما مشکل رو بقیه میبینین و خودتون هم نمیخواین تلاش کنید . پشت کنکور موندن یعنی هدردادن جوونیتون . مهم نیست به چی علاقه دارید به چی نه ! وقتی تلاشی نمیکنین دیگه علاقه تون مهم نیس باید همسوی جامعه بشین*

----------


## Farzanh

> *اینا تک مورد توی شهرای کوچیکه
> عموم جامعه اصلا چنین چیزی نیست و حرف جوزف کاملا درسته*


بله مشکل شهرای کوچیک همینه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farzanh


حرفاتون کاملن درسته ولی همه جا اینجوری نیس 
مخصوصن جایی که من زندگی میکنم بهشت پسراس به نظرم 
پسره نه کار داره نه خونه نه چیزی میان خواستگاری تازشم بهش دخترم میدن 
مثلن ما یکی از فامیلامون  دختره ۱۶ سالشو داد به یه پسره ۳۰ ساله که نه کار داره نه پول نه قیافه به اجبار اونم 
چرا به خاطر اینکه مامان بزرگ دختره گفته این ۱۶ سالشه دوسال دیگه اگه بمونه خونه میترشه کسی نمیاد بگیرتش به اولین خواستگاری که اومدن دادن دختره رو که بعد چن ماه دختره با چمدون اومد گفت نمیخام پسره رو ولی باز پدر ومادرش دختره وفرستادن به خاطر اینکه حامله بود 
همه جا اینجوری که شما میگید نیس همه جا پسرا خودشونو به آب واتیش نمیزنن والا اکثر آقایون اینحا دوماد سرخونن میا هم وصل جیب پدشون هستن نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچوند



ببین نمونش دقیقا برای خانواده من اتفاق افتاد یه پسربا یکی از دخترای فامیل ازدواج کرد تازه تو عقدشون خودممم بودم ... خودم در جریان اینکه پسره چیکارس نبودم سرم توکار خودم بود... ولی خوب بهم ریخت زندگی شون یعنی به یه سال نکشید... بعد فهمیدم پسره اصلا کاز نداشته و ...
من خودم شهر نسبتا کوچیکی هستم دزفولم اما خوب شخصا اعتقاد دارم تا وقتی حداقل کار و خونه نداشته باشم ازذواج نکنم ... چون شرایط جامعه رو میدونم.... ولی خوب تو فامیل پسر دیدم ازدواج کرده فقط خونه داشته .....و الانم در به در دنبال کاره .... ( برام تعجب او بود تو که کار نداشتی چرا رفتی سمت ازدواج و اینکه تعجبم بیشتر از دختره بود که قبول کرد)

در کل تو پسرا همه چی هست هم اهل کار هم کلا بیخیال ...

فقط انتخاب درستی باید داشت
_

----------


## nrg_MOH

بحث از کجا به کجا رسید لعنتیا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

یه حسی بم میگفت اصلا نیام این تاپیک و حسم درست بود! کامل نظراتو نخوندم فقط همون صفحه اول یه نظر خوندم که حالم بهم خورد..در هرصورت ما مسیول اندیشه های دیگران نیستیم.

شمام یه آدم ضعیف هستید همین! ضعیف ها همیشه له میشن و اگه همینطور بگذره له میشی قطعا، همونطور که این ۵سال شدی، باید شروع کنی سختیهارو تحمل کنی هیچکس دلسوزت نیست جز خودت یکاری برای خودت کن ، همین الانش کلی ازت جلو هستند تو کنکور. تو انجمنم فک نکنم خبری باشه. قوی بودن و موندن رو تمرین کن حالا.موفق باشی.

----------


## Hana.r

تصمیم بگیر انجام بده تا سال دیگه اینموقع واسه خودت جشن بگیری
اگه خانواده چیزی میگن بخاطر اینه هیچ حرکتی از شما ندیدن و دلشون میسوزه
خیلی مسخره ست که میگی من میترسم انجام بدم پس از الان باختی
هیچ حرف انگیزشی نمیتونه حالتو خوب کنه فقط یه کار مثبته از سمت خودته که میتونه حالتو خوب کنه
خدا انسانو توانمندتر از چیزی که فکرکنه آفریده
موفق باشین

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> *بله / این رو میگن که دختر مال دیگریه نه مال مامان باباش /:
> ولی باز هم میگم خواستگار خوب پیدا شد و ادم حسابی بود و پولدار بود { اینش خیلی مهمه} برید . ما پسر ها خودمون رو به آب و اتیش مینیم که پولدار بشیم تا بتونیم ازدواج کنیم و سرکوفت نخریم از خانوم و تامینش کنیم { چون دختر با روحیه ساختن تو این مملکت دیگه نمونده و اکثر دخترا ویترینی شدن به قول حاجیمون  دختر ها میان که همه چیز حی و حاضر و آماده باشه . از صفر الان کسی رمق ساختن  نداره و اگه هم بخواد خانواده اش نمیزارن و میگن باید مایه دار باشه و ...} کلا ما پسر ها خیلی بد بختیم اینقدر تلاش میکنیم پولدار بشیم و .... بعد دختر ها میگن پول که همه چیز نیست و ... مال میخواییم وابسته به جیب شوهرمون نباشیم و .... خوب بسم الله بیایید شروع کنیم دیگه اینقدر که شما روشنفکرید  پس فردا همینا به خاطر نداری دست رد میزنن به پسری که اهل ساختن زندگی هستش / نه پسری که با پول باباش زن میگیره و ماشین و .../ کلا یه انگیزه ای برا یما پسر ها باقی بزارید در کل  همین نشون میده که دختر های این انجمن جامعه رو هنوز نشناختنه اند
> ولی اگه نمیخوایید ازدواج کنید 
> در غیر اینصورت خودتون رو باید اذیت کنید و بمیرید و زنده شوید صد بار تا به جایی برسید مثل ما پسر ها باید خودتون رو به آب و آتیش بکشید .*


نمیدونم شاید نمیخوام باور کنم این ذهنیت رو یا شایدم آرمانی فکر میکنم ولی واقعا هر روز بیشتر و بیشتر عصبانی میشم از این تفکرات که دختر بره ازدواج کنه خوشبخت میشه اصلا فکر کنم این جمله ی " ایشاالله عروسی دختر/ پسرت" رو هممون شنیدم که برای این میگن که یعنی خوشبخت بشه بیایم جبران کنیم خنده داره 
من نمیدونم اون حرف های شما در باره ی اینکه دختر میاد ک همه چیز براش حاضر باشه رو بر اساس چه جامعه آماری میگید ولی من در مدرسه ای درس خوندم که از ۹۰ نفر هم سن من ، ۶۸ نفر گفتن که عاشق مستقل بودن در زندگی ان ( نه اینکه پول پسر جدا پول دختر جدا نه ، یعنی همه ی فشار یک زندگی روی دوش پسر نباشه و از صفر کار کنن و زندگی شون رو دوشادوش هم ارتقا بدن ) فکر نمیکنم ۶۸ نفر از ۹۰ نفر میزان کمی باشه . والا فقط شما پسر ها بدبخت نیستید(البته دور از جون  :Yahoo (4): ) ما دختر ها هم دست کمی نداریم اصلا جنسیتی اش نکنیم به همون میزان که شما داری به آب و آتیش میزنی درس بخونی وارد ی شغل شی پولدار شی من و خیلی از دختر ها هم همینطور بودیم . کاش اگر پدر پولداری هم هست به پسرش پول نده برن دوتایی کنار هم زندگی کنن . یک خانمی بود خودش و شوهرش حدودا ۲۵ سالشون بود  تو کانادا ازدواج کرده بودن و از صفر صفر شروع کرده بودن  :Yahoo (2):  تمام وسایل خونه رو از دست دوم فروشی گرفته بودن و قس علی  هذا خونه و عروسی و بقیه چیزها . بعد اینجا پسر ۲۸ ساله موقع خواستگاری وقتی میگی چی داری میگه بابام خونه و ماشین و عروسی رو اوکی میکنه . 
نمیتونم بگم کدوم درسته کدوم غلط اما کاش مورد اول بیاد و در فرهنگ ما جا بیفته

----------


## .Delaram

> *
> ببین نمیدونم چقدر تو جامعه هستید و با مردم رابطه دارید و .... 
> ولی این حرفهای شما هیچ خریداری نداره الا خودتون . من میدونم و درک میکنم این حرفها رو ولی این حرفها رو اینقدر برای خودتون تکرار میکنید و تکرار میکنید و .... که میبینید فقط خودتون موندید با ارزش های خودتون که برای دیگران بی ارزشه
> 
> من خودم جزو این دسته هستم و تنهام ولی خوب شناختم خودم رو و جامعه رو 
> برای همینم هست که من فقط به عنوان یه صدا دارم یه چیزی رو به گوش میرسونم که خودتون بگیرید چی به چیه 
> 
> در ضمن همین دخر خانوم های انجمن که الان دارن مستقل بودن و میکنن تو جشم من و پسر های این انجمن و میگن پول همه چیز نیست و ... / اگه برن ازدواج کنن در اینده و یا یه دوست پسر داشته باشن که بی پول باشه اولین چیزی که به چشمی میارن و یاهاش جزش میدن همین بی پولیشه / اصلا دیگه عشق و معرف و ... بین دختر و پسر وجود نداره / شما پسری رو دوست داری انتخاب کنی شیک پوش باشه و خوشتیپ باشه و پولدار باشه و ... کلا معیار ها تغییر کرده دوست من / 
> فرق من و مشا اینه که شما یه چیزی خوندید و شنیدید و ... ولی من اینارو دیدم خودم تو کف جامعه 
> ...


نه که حرفای شما رو رد کنم ولی همه که مثل هم نیستن حتی اگه خیلی کم باشن این تعداد هستن من ارزشامو بخاطر پول تغییر نمیدم بااون دوس پسر بی پولی که گفتید سال ها میمونم بعد صد سال کنکور دادن دوباره کنکور میدم ولی اون خواستگار پولداره رو قبول نمیکنم حرفای قشنگی به نظر میرسن ولی اینجوری زندگی کردن سخته میشه جور دیگه ای زندگی کرد ولی دیگه خودت نیستی با پول ۹۹ درصد مشکلات من حل نمیشه من همین الانم کار میکنم ولی حاضر نمیشم تمام مخارجمو شخص دیگه ای بده

ویویو قشنگی بود مرسی

----------


## zahra.km

> *وابستگی مالی داشتن ؟؟؟ ببینید شما ازدواج رو تو این میبینید فقط؟؟ خوب من میگم شوهر اونایی که میگم با هیچی همسرشون کاری ندارن هر چی همسرشون بگه میگن چشم / ماشین بخر -چشم / برم ادامه تحصیل بدم چشم- بریم ارمنستان چشم و بریم دبی و چشم و .... کلا با سر افتادن تو عسل / همون دخترایی که تو خونشون وقتی روسریشون می افتاد پدر غضب میکرد الآن تو ترکیه و رستوران نصرت بدون روسری دارن استوری میکنن /
> هر چقدر هم شما مقاومت کنید تو اکثر مواقع ازدواج و خونه خودی و خانوم خانه شدن آزادی عمل و احترام عزت و ... بیشتری نسبت به خونه پدری دارید .مثل همین استارتر که پدر و مادرشون بهش میگن سر بار ما شدی و ... و تحقیرش میکنن
> ایشون اگر با یک شخص درستی ازدواج کنن میتونن برن حتی ادامه تحصیل هم بدن تا اینکه حرص بخورن تو تنهایی خودشون 
> بله حال منم به هم میخوره از جمله ای که سنت میره بالا هیشکی نمیگیره ولی واقعیت جامعه ماست / جامعه ای که در اون زن و دختر مثل کالایی معامله میشه همینه دوست من / من هم مخالفم ولی همینه که هست /
> بله تو بطنشون بودم خیلی ارامش داشتن و عالی بودن و زندگی اصلا به هیچ جاشون نبود تو کیف داشتن بال بال میزدن / به خاطر همین میگم که اگه دختر بودم ثطعا همین کار رو میکردم / 
> بر عکسش دختر هایی رو هم دیدم که با این افکار بر عکس که اتفاقا فکر درستی هم هست و کشور ما جای درست ینیست فقط برای این افکار پیشروی کردن ولی آینده ای رو که برای خودشون ساختن اصلا راضی نیستن / بر عکس برعکسش رو هم دیدم / پسر عمه ام تو 48 سالگی با یه دختر 28 ساله ازدواج کرد / پسر عمه ام پزشک هستن و دختر هم پرستار / پسر ها هم سنشون بالا بره دیگه انتخابی نمیمونه براشون / اون پرستاره هم به خاطر پول پسر عمه ام اومد زنش شد نه چیر دیگه / ماشین بی ام و و .... رو کی ول میکنه تو این جامعه؟؟ / این رو گفتم که بگم فکر نکنید اوضاع دختر ها خرابه نخیرررر اوضاع پیر ها خراب به توان 1000 هستش / سنت که میره بالا کلا یه جور دیگه میبیننت چه پسر باشی چه دختر تر و خشک تو این جامعه با هم میسورن دوست من 
> منم متاسفم هم برای خودم و هم برای این کشور ولی چی میشه کرد ؟
> جامعه اینه و اصلاح هم نمیشه مجبوریم یه روزی واقعیت جامعه رو قبول کنیم چه بخواییم چه نخواییم و اگه مقاومت کنیم در برابرش خوردمون میکنه که صدای خورد شدنمون تا اونسر دنیا میره /
> من مقاومت کردم و خورد شدم*


اول اینکه درصد پیدا کردن همچین شوهری که هرچی دختر بگه میگه چشم یه درصده و یه پسر با این وضع مالی طبیعتا جذب یکی هم سطح خودش یا بالاتر میشه،نکنه به داستانایی مثل سیندرلا باور دارین؟
دوم اینکه درمورد وضعیت خونواده و رفتار پدر و مادر راستش من یکی که اطرافم خیلی وقته خونواده هایی به این سخت گیری ندیدم و عملا همه ی دخترای اطرافم تا حد زیادی آزادی و استقلال دارن. 
از جامعه حرف میزنین که زن مثل کالاست، دختر و پسرایی که سنشون بالا میره طرفداری ندارن
ولی این جامعه رو ماها میسازیم و تغییر میدیم.میگین جامعه اینه و باید پذیرفت ولی من و خیلیا اینو قبول نداریم 
من هرگز به هیچکدوم از مزخرفات این جامعه تن نمیدم.میگین تاوان داره؟ولی من اینجوری فکر نمیکنم. لااقل تاوان این طرز فکر واسه من فقط این بوده که از اکثریت جنس مذکر و مونث این مملکت درتعجبم و حاضر نیستم حتی در حد معمول با این جماعت ارتباطی داشته باشم،که خب اهمیتیم نداره
ولی تا جایی که بشه آگاهی سازی میکنم.
اون روزی که قرار باشه چشم رو همه چی ببندم و تن به این ذلت بدم روز مرگ منه :Yahoo (1): 
از ملاک بودن پول واسه ازدواجم گفتین که بله خیلیم درسته، ولی من وقتی به یه خواستگار به قول شما پولدار بله میگم که خودمم در همون سطح باشم نه که به خاطر پول زیر سلطه ی یکی دیگه برم.. 
واینکه بله اساس ازدواج و ارتباط تو دنیای الان پوله و همینم حرف اولو میزنه،وقتی پولی نیست طبیعتا به ازدواج فکر هم نباید کرد.این موضوعات کلا جدا از دیدگاه های دیگه ی شماست

----------


## CrdTr-

> درس نمیخوندم و وسطای سال افسردگیم شدید تر میشه 
> مخم اصلااا نمیکشه 
> خصوصا درسا جدید شد و این تغییر نظام ک اومد 
> کلی دردسرای دیگ


۱-افسردگی
۲-مخم نمیکشه
۳- تغییر نظام
۴ و....- کلی دردسرای دیگه

شما برای یه عبارت «درس نمیخوندم» حداقل چهار بهانه برای خودتون تراشیدید. مشکل اصلیتون میدونی چیه؟ «درس نمیخوندی»! همین! 
نکشیدن مخ و بالاپایین شدن افسردگی و تغییرنظام( که دروسش آسون تره) واقعا توجیهات مناسبی نیستن. 
اگه به قول خودت مخت نمیکشه، شاید بهش علاقه نداری! شاید به درس علاقه نداری برو هنر، آشپزی، ورزش و... یا هر زمینه دیگه ای که بهش علاقه داری. این مخ نیست که باید بکشه، علاقته. وقتی علاقه نباشه، درس خوندن فایده نداره. به هیچ عنوان، تاکید میکنم به هیچ عنوان سال بعدتون گل و بلبل نمیشه که به امید پرفکت بودن شرایط پشت بمونید. اگه از پسش برمیای برو وگرنه جوونیتو نسوزون. خودت رو با حقیقت روبرو کن.

----------


## zahra.km

> در یک جمله ...
> اون چیزی که توی ذهنته و داری براش تلاش میکنی رو اصلا دوست نداری ...
> الکی تلاش نکن چون ذغال خاموش رو هر چقدر دم بدی، سرخ نمیشه
> منم از زندگیت خبر ندارم چی به چیه ولی کلا این راهی که داری براش تلاش میکنی رو از روی میز بزار کنار 
> 
> پی نوشت: دیدم یه سری دوستان به ژوزف توپیدن که آی تو میخای استقلال ما رو پایمال کنی و فلان ...
> میشه لطف کنید و معیار های «استقلال» از نظر خودتون رو شرح بدین؟


من جز اون افراد بودم
استقلال واسه شخص من یعنی اینکه شغل دلخواه خودمو داشته باشم و به واسطه ی اون یه درآمد ماهانه داشته باشم و نیازی به طلب پول از دیگران من جمله پدر،مادر و یا شوهر نداشته باشم
یعنی خونه ی مستقل خودم رو داشته باشم.یعنی بتونم مستقل از خونواده زندگی کنم 
یعنی تصمیم،دیدگاه و شخصیتم جدی گرفته بشهه و طرف مقابل چه شوهر چه پدر و مادر به خودش جرات نده اینارو ندید بگیره یا بی ارزش بشمره
در زمینه ی ازدواج با توجه به تفکرات جنس مذکر ایرانی و جامعه ی ایران استقلال واسه شخص من وقتی اتفاق میفته که طرف مقابل حتی یه درصد احساس برتری به ذهنش خطور نکنه و جرات دستور دادن و ندید گرفتن رو نداشته باشه.حق طلاقم که جز شروط اصلیه که بازم بدونه واسه ترک کردن نیازی به اجازه ی ایشون نیست
ولی درکل ازدواج با مرد ایرانی رو باید دور انداخت"
همچین کیس متمدن و باشخصیتی احتمال پیدا کردنش کمتر از یک درصده :Yahoo (1): 
و من این جایگاه رو دقیقا در خونواده دارم و طبیعیه که نتونم در موضوعی مثل ازدواج ازش دست بکشم و به کمترش قانع بشم

----------


## Amiiin

برو یه دانشگاه بدون کنکور ثبت نام کن یا همین سوابق تحصیلی های سنجش 

5 سال عمر کم چیزی نیست... مهمتر از همه اینا سلامت روانته که ******  رفته

----------

